# Manliness over 9000 ! Asura's Wrath !



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2010)

Capcom ( Resident Evil ) & CyberConnect 2 ( Naruto : Ultimate Ninja Storm ) !

Creamed my pants !

If you saw this trailer, you just lost your virginity.

Badass : Check
Beat Them All : Check
Bloody : Check:
GAR : Check !
Manly : Fucking CHECK !


*Spoiler*: __ 



Within the TGS which is held this week in Tokyo, Capcom announced several titles which one of  them is Asura' S Wrath, a god-of-warish Beat EM all developed by Cyberconnect2 (the lastests Naruto games). With a foot in Asian mythology and the other in the science fiction, you will play a fallen god whose abilities were wrongfully stolen. During his avenging crusade which will oppose him to powerful enemies, Asura will be able to sometimes use a state of berserker rage who will allow him to use once again his awesome abilites.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well it looks cool. But I'll wait and see what's up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2010)

This is CC2 we're talking about ! They can't possibly fuck this up !


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2010)

N: UNS was rather meh as hell, but if it doesn't suck it might be enjoyable.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is CC2 we're talking about ! They can't possibly fuck this up !



We'll see mon ami.


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

One of the most badass upcoming games. 

So much potential.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2010)

UURRAGHHH! UGHHH! 

Seems alright. I never played said Naruto game (or any naruto game for that matter) and Capcom's a hit or miss for me.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2010)

Must... get... game... NOW!

As soon as I heard the music, I knew it was by CC2. Their shit sounds the same just like in .hack and Naruto games.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy shit! 

You know what? I'm eagerly awaiting this game!

OTE gameplay? Check

Produced by Capcom? Check

LOL at the crazy wounds by main character? Check

A huge fucking Buddhist's pinky finger enough to poke through Earth? Check!

Looks quite awesome and I can't wait for more info about that!


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Prepare for awesomeness.

Only that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2010)

So this is the Japanese take of God of War.


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Pretty much yeah, this game is the japanese God of War.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2010)

Giant Space Bhuddas. In Space 

Sold.


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2010)

Woah.

Looks like a GOW copy but still.

Woah. That looks really promising.


And lol, the style of the scenes kinda reminds you on UNS.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 15, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL

Giant space finger attack, ridiculous in it's awesomeness!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Woah.
> 
> Looks like a GOW copy but still.
> 
> ...



was KH2 a copy of GOW as well? 

Not all games with quicktime events are copying GOW


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> was KH2 a copy of GOW as well?
> 
> Not all games with quicktime events are copying GOW



Nah, I didn't mean it like that.
It's the whole God-plot thing and the same genre etc.
I don't mind though since the japanese mythology is quite interessting.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 15, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Nah, I didn't mean it like that.
> It's the whole God-plot thing and the same genre etc.
> I don't mind though since the japanese mythology is quite interessting.



..and also giant space finger. I want the game just for that now.


----------



## VoltKruger (Sep 15, 2010)

I fell like this somewhat made up for DMC 5. Manly bricks were shat.


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Giant Buddha Space finger is coming to squash you.



Hilarious.

This game is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> Giant Buddha Space finger is coming to squash you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main character's gonna fight space Buddha. Planet size friend is going to get stomped the fuck out!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The main character's gonna fight space Buddha. Planet size friend is going to get stomped the fuck out!



Eat your heart out Kratos !


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2010)

The Main character wasn't as cool as I hoped though his deeds were indeed cool his appearance and sound wasn't adding up


Looks like a game worth looking into


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Eat your heart out Kratos !



Too early to say that....

I watch it again and man, what a SICK tease it is!

It'd better be out in 2010, nevertheless...


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The main character's gonna fight space Buddha. Planet size friend is going to get stomped the fuck out!



This verse is gonna be hella powerful. Expect easily planetary threats.




Yagami1211 said:


> Eat your heart out Kratos !



Too early to say that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> This verse is gonna be hella powerful. Expect easily planetary threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, when was the last time you saw Kratos taking 40 million spears to the chest and kept trucking?


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe you have play the games, you know what Kratos is capable of.

The new main character is badass but still he has a long way.

Kratos is one of the top BAMF's out there.

I can see this guy in the future going toward that road as well.

Simple.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm guessing the main character had a few too many cups


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

This guy=R.A.G.E


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2010)

So... no one realizes that that's not fuckin' space Buddha?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> I believe you have play the games, you know what Kratos is capable of.
> 
> The new main character is badass but still he has a long way.
> 
> ...



You can definitely tell there will be a sequel. Bet money.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

How can a company that makes something like this allow for that DMC travesty to go on...how I ask you, how?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> How can a company that makes something like this allow for that DMC travesty to go on...how I ask you, how?



Easy, Capcom isn't the one making DMC5. Ninja Theory is.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Wasn't it supposed to be a collaboration as opposed to a full takeover though?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be a collaboration as opposed to a full takeover though?



Asura's Wrath is more of a collaboration since it has CC2's graphic designs combined with Capcom's over the topness. DMC5 was just rape of the 1st degree.


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Asura's Wrath final version will be...simply epic.

Hope to be a big hit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Asura's Wrath is more of a collaboration since it has CC2's graphic designs combined with Capcom's over the topness. DMC5 was just rape of the 1st degree.



I think you reversed that, it's capcom's SF4-like graphics with CC2's over the top-ness .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> Asura's Wrath final version will be...simply epic.
> 
> Hope to be a big hit.



Oh, I certainly hope so!

pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I love how over top CC2 always is.

They haven't let me down yet, so looking forward to this.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 15, 2010)

This guy & Chuck Norris got in a fight, i heard Chuck didnt make it


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2010)

The FUCK did I just watch...















buying...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh wow..this guy talks even less than Kratos,and that's saying something..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

mmm


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm definately getting this


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see finger of doom in obd matches 

Game looks awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah this shit it gonna cause some noise in the OBD thats for sure.

EDIT: I hope this takes place in ancient Japan, a battle between the Buddhist Deities and the Shinto Gods would be epic, and would make for an amazing cast of characters.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 16, 2010)

The levels of far made me grow chest hair. Looks awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 16, 2010)

What we need is an Egyptian, or Aztec, or Norse version of this. Play as Horus, Quetzalcoatl, and Siegfried would be awesome.

Also now that I took another look at the vid, the antagonist could pass for Sun Wukong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2010)

It's like a better version of God Of War, hoping it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Can't wait to see finger of doom in obd matches
> 
> Game looks awesome



Imagine seeing the full version of this attack.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Imagine seeing the full version of this attack.



Don't! 

it would make me explode in joy! It wouldn't be pretty sight.


----------



## Barragar (Sep 16, 2010)

This what DMC5 should have been.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Don't!
> 
> it would make me explode in joy! It wouldn't be pretty sight.



You know what it would be funny?

A full giant space Buddha fist (not the finger) coming at  ya at high speed, what you do?

A) Run towards with 6 quite large fists as well to smash it.
B) Trying to tanking this in rage mode.
C) Retry again.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> You know what it would be funny?
> 
> A full giant space Buddha fist (not the finger) coming at  ya at high speed, what you do?
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't know. 

It's totally over-the-top moment when a Buddha finger poked the earth, but even motherfucking space Buddha punch? You might as well as kill yourself!

I mean, jesus christ. 

Can't wait to see just how raging that character would be when the another teaser come out!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 16, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take until there are all kinds of rage related images with this guy.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn. Very cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Damn. Very cool.



That's my laptop wallpaper.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope more hq images to come soon.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks damn sweet . Unreal Engine 3 is it ?


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Jesus Christ on a cross that was fucking epic.


----------



## Penance (Sep 17, 2010)

I...I'm ready...


----------



## Random Member (Sep 17, 2010)

I....I came...


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 17, 2010)

The finger is coming. . .


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

This thread already has 4 pages.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2010)

rightly so, for how badass it is


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 17, 2010)

Blade said:


> This thread already has 4 pages.



Only _*FOUR*_ pages? 

I spit in your faces whose hadn't visited that awesome thread yet.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 17, 2010)

This game is going to kick ass, heres to hoping it doesnt take 6 hours to beat(a la GOW3). After playing storm 1 i can vouch that CC2 are incredible when making cut scenes so ill defo try this game out when it drops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

It does look kind of interesting. I don't have my hopes very high for anything more than another flashy action game though. Maybe fun for a few hours.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2010)

Most definitely on my to buy list.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 17, 2010)

And Blinky your avatar and sig... You shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Blatman said:


> This game is going to kick ass, heres to hoping it doesnt take 6 hours to beat(a la GOW3). After playing storm 1 i can vouch that CC2 are incredible when making cut scenes so ill defo try this game out when it drops.




I don't care about the hour length, awesomeness and badassery  it's all that this game seems to have.




Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Only _*FOUR*_ pages?
> 
> I spit in your faces whose hadn't visited that awesome thread yet.




This thread will be more alive when more images/video will be out.

Definitely. 







Darth Nihilus said:


> Most definitely on my to buy list.




Good reply.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

It's on my "watch to see if it's any good and wait several months for price drop" list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2010)

its on my "already bought" list


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

:Awesome


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 17, 2010)

For this trailer.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2010)

So ... Manly game or manliest game ? Angriest game that's for sure.

I just hope gameplay will be awesome.

CC2 need to do a JJBA or Berserk game

"I AM REALLY FUCKING ANGRY : The Game"


----------



## Masai (Sep 18, 2010)

I had to wait till today to post here cause all i could write was "fuck yeah!" for 3 days.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 18, 2010)

The anticipation begins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder why his body is all cracked.

I guess it has to do with the body being just a shell for the GAR contained within


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It does look kind of interesting. I don't have my hopes very high for anything more than another flashy action game though. Maybe fun for a few hours.



Not an action game fan, are you.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Only _*FOUR*_ pages?
> 
> I spit in your faces whose hadn't visited that awesome thread yet.



I pity them for being unaware that an awesome game like this is coming.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2010)

The Unreal Engine is starting to show its age, but I can tell this game will be fun to play.


----------



## Antlion6 (Sep 19, 2010)

Giant Space Buddha

Its on my 'look out for' list. I fear buying the whole game due to my head exploding for overexposure to manliness.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 19, 2010)

hmmm is it gna be similar to the God of war series ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 19, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> hmmm is it gna be similar to the God of war series ?



Only when it comes to the fact that he is fighting gods. In everything else, no.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 19, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> hmmm is it gna be similar to the God of war series ?



I wouldn't care if it would be too similar to God Of War. 

Just look at that motherfucking space buddha! 

I don't care if that game is a RPG, a FPS, sport or even simulation game, I would certainly get it no matter what the reviews might say.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Gameplay wise, aside from the reaction commands, which predate God of War, that's where the similarities stop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

i really like GOW, but if every hack n slashed is going to be compared to it. i wish they never made it


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> i really like GOW, but if every hack n slashed is going to be compared to it. i wish they never made it



You know that you don't believe it.


----------



## Sαge (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh man, this game looks immense.

First time in a long time that I've anticipated a game outside of a series.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

I feel like the moment I start playing this game im going to have to loudly rage at my TV until I put down the controller

My face is going to default into


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is CC2 we're talking about ! They can't possibly fuck this up !



I hope you're not serious. 

CC2 is horrible. Capcom doesn't help their cause either.

But, this game does look pretty cool maybe that will change their track record.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2010)

The World said:


> I hope you're not serious.
> 
> CC2 is horrible. Capcom doesn't help their cause either.
> 
> But, this game does look pretty cool maybe that will change their track record.



CC2's Naruto & .hack games were always awesome for me. They have yet to fail me.
So I'm dead serious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

The World said:


> I hope you're not serious.
> 
> CC2 is horrible. Capcom doesn't help their cause either.
> 
> But, this game does look pretty cool maybe that will change their track record.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving a neg to The World again.



Curses     .


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

CC2 knows when making an anime-based game to go to huge lengths to make the game as much as the anime as it can be, even to the detriment of actual gameplay. That's one head and a couple of shoulders too above every other anime-inspired game maker out there (excluding those project diva ones...though Miku isn't an anime )


I can see how non-fans would react to these to them mediocre titles (at best) so I'm not gonna neg but at the same time try to understand how much being hyped can affect your gaming fun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2010)

The World said:


> I don't really matter so I'll be quiet



Good to know.

EDIT:

You DO know that revenge negging is a bannable offense right?


----------



## Penance (Sep 21, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You DO know that revenge negging is a bannable offense right?



So's negging for no good reason...


Why's the trailer so boss?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks stupid I guess thats why its "manly"


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Looks stupid I guess thats why its "manly"



What a typically "female" response. XD


It's more like full-body spiritual erection in the form of goosebumps...but yeah...it's no pink nails with stones in them or anything


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> What a typically "female" response. XD
> 
> 
> It's more like full-body spiritual erection in the form of goosebumps...but yeah...it's no pink nails with stones in them or anything



It makes me wanna rip my chest hairs in manliness and revel in the GAR.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

And even if you did, just watching it again would make them grow back again, only curlier to represent the reinvigorated spiralness of your soul.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> What a typically "female" response. XD
> 
> 
> It's more like full-body spiritual erection in the form of goosebumps...but yeah...it's no pink nails with stones in them or anything





>Implying females are on the internet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> And even if you did, just watching it again would make them grow back again, only curlier to represent the reinvigorated spiralness of your soul.



He summons the will of Kenshiro and every JJBA character available.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> >Implying females are on the internet.


Nah bro, i just called him gay. 


> He summons the will of Kenshiro and every JJBA character available.


And they all arm-wrestle with his many many arms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Not an action game fan, are you.
> 
> 
> 
> I pity them for being unaware that an awesome game like this is coming.


 I like action games alright as long as they have some meat to them, and last more than a few hours.

Unfortunately, in my experience, most of them are all stye and little-to-no substance. Like your first sex encounter it feels pretty good for a minute, but it's over really quickly, and you wish you had held out for something better.


----------



## Masai (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like action games alright as long as they have some meat to them, and last more than a few hours.
> 
> Unfortunately, in my experience, most of them are all stye and little-to-no substance. Like your first sex encounter it feels pretty good for a minute, but it's over really quickly, and you wish you had held out for something better.



I really can't think of a better way to spend a minute though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Cocaine, on some levels.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cocaine, on some levels.



Nah, LSD is where it's at.


----------



## Maxi (Sep 22, 2010)

It sure is fucking manly.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Best thing is that it's all bare hands, do you know how much GAR your body must posses to make a planet sized space Buddha explode with just your bare hands?


----------



## Maxi (Sep 23, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Looks stupid I guess thats why its "manly"




Never fuck with the power of GAR


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 24, 2010)

What the fuck is GAR? 

And this game really has potential. 

I've been let down before, though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck is GAR?



It's that stuff you find under the toilet seat.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's that stuff you find under the toilet seat.



Are you serious? .......

I'm down!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck is GAR?



from urban dictionary


> A term used towards male characters and individuals who are so overwhelmingly manly that your own masculinity is absolutely *buried*, leaving you naught but a whimpering, swooning girl-child before them. Originated in 4chan's /a/ board. A poster was describing his feelings towards the Fate/Stay Night character Archer, and mistyped "gay" as "gar".



that, it's also a fish.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't wait till more info is released


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 25, 2010)

Can someone create a desktop image of the space fucking buddha poking a finger at the earth? 

It would be perfect desktop to honour that damn manly awaited game! :33


----------



## Penance (Sep 26, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Can't wait till more info is released



Same here...


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2010)

Interview about the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Interview about the game.



Replace the word "Wrath" with GAR or Manliness and it works too   !


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw the trailer. I thought the ?main character?  screaming over and over was dumb but eh ill let the gameplay be the judge of this game.


----------



## Penance (Jan 19, 2011)

New trailer...lol, still getting jobbed, this guy is...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb2S60qF7ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

After stopping that planetary-sized attack I remain unimpressed with anything he will do in any trailer ever again.


----------



## Penance (Jan 19, 2011)

Too bad it's probably nothing he can do at the beginning...


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2011)

Penance said:


> New trailer...lol, still getting jobbed, this guy is...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb2S60qF7ZI[/YOUTUBE]




The main character is badass.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't this game out yet? I'm tired of witing for it since I know it'll disappoint me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't this game out yet? I'm tired of witing for it since I know it'll disappoint me.



More than DmC ?


----------



## slickcat (Apr 12, 2011)

i m looking forward to this game more, but i want gameplay rather than cutscenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> More than DmC ?


 Honestly, I never gave DMC much of a chance. I played the first one 5 minutes and was like, "Oh, another action game... PASS!". I was tired of them at the time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Holy shit, that was pretty damn GAR. Even though all his arms were destroyed lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Puts up a decent struggle against a guy who has a hand as big as the moon.


----------



## Penance (Apr 12, 2011)

Oho...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha that finger trailer was absurdly awesome.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

Man truly had some GARness about himself


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 12, 2011)

*Asura's Wrath*



Well damn, this game looks pretty sick.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Blade (Apr 15, 2011)

Asura is badass.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 15, 2011)

This is what I love my games to be.

Crazy, badass, awesome, and fun.

I can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 17, 2011)

cinematic with crazy shit, people goes *GWHOOOOO OVER 9000 GARMANLINESSEZ!!!!111111!*


but where's the gameplay ? oh there it is ?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7KkJw5PaxQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

wanna bet its gonna be just an other average fighting game ?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree. Unless people from capcom have a hand in its gameplay, I do not have high hopes for CyberConnect. They get mad points when it comes to style but they make alot of bad decisions when it comes to gameplay.

i hate that naruto music. 

hoping for the best still.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> cinematic with crazy shit, people goes *GWHOOOOO OVER 9000 GARMANLINESSEZ!!!!111111!*
> 
> 
> but where's the gameplay ? oh there it is ?


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 Trailer with English Voice Acting and New Footage!!!


Liam O'brien will be the playing the role of the Main Character Asura (Awesome!!!)


Gameplay Videos here:


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

my kinda game


----------



## Penance (Jun 7, 2011)

Oho....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> E3 Trailer with English Voice Acting and New Footage!!!
> 
> 
> Liam O'brien will be the playing the role of the Main Character Asura (Awesome!!!)
> ...



Oh, great, it has those button sequencing things in boss fights. How original.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, so I watched this and my girlfriend's pregnant now.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, great, it has those button sequencing things in boss fights. How original.



Didn't play the Naruto Ninja Storm games?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 10, 2011)

2012 cant get here fast enough


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, so I watched this and my girlfriend's pregnant now.



I watched this and both me and my girlfriend are pregnant now.........with twins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> Didn't play the Naruto Ninja Storm games?



No, I didn't, what are you talking about?


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, I didn't, what are you talking about?



Same developer. Those sequences look like the boss fight quicktimes from Ninja Storm


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 20, 2011)

*Asura's Wrath*

Has anyone heard of this, and or is excited for it? It's made by Cyber Connect 2, by the creators of .Hack and the Naruto ultimate Ninja series (Probably why i think that series is the best series of naruto games), and published by capcom.

It is fucking Epic!


----------



## Agitation (Jun 20, 2011)

Explosion didn't even touch earth, wtf.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 20, 2011)

theres already a thread, if u want to search for threads in the forum use google, helps alot so u dont make duplicates


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2011)

Mergedzorz.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, This:


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

So, what time in 2012 does anyone think this will be released?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to say April 2nd, 2012.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good time.

Here' an E3 interview with Bobby Tunic. Unfortunately, the first guy playing sucks badly.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazon is often right with release dates. They have it coming out on 3/31/2012. Already pre-ordered it myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know, watching that video turns me off. Too many fucking button timing things. 

Another generic action/fighter like I assumed it would be.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 21, 2011)

game is a qte fest , I lost interest , will buy it for cheap or utube the story


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's what it's looking like. And that is terribly disappointing as that's my least favorite "feature" in any game. Ever.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

slickcat said:


> game is a qte fest , I lost interest , will buy it for cheap or utube the story



If it even has one.


----------



## Penance (Jun 21, 2011)

...Still MINE


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2011)

Capcom is involved. When will you people LEARN?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

Not to mention that unlike other action games, the gameplay for this was made second before the story was completed, instead of just making the gameplay alongside the actual story itself.

And this is just a test demo, the gameplay itself could be completely different by the time the real deal comes out. Have patience.

Besides, The OBD will have a field day with this game, considering that Wyzen (AKA the guy who becomes bigger than earth and his finger is as big as the state of Tennesse) here is the weakest boss in the game, and Asura at this point is also at his weakest after losing almost ALL of his godly powers, and he will have different forms that completely change the way the controls and the game itself is played.

Not to mention none of us have actually managed to play the game, so we won't know weather or not the final product will be good yet (Though the fact that several game publishers have already called E3 2011 most anticipated and well loved game in the action category, you know this is going to be interesting.)

Just saying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I no longer fall for that line, "Oh this is an early version, the final one will be way different, bro!".

It's always the same when it's disappointing. Always.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

slickcat said:


> game is a qte fest , I lost interest , will buy it for cheap or utube the story



Heheh, There's a difference between Action commands and QTE's you know.

^ and how do you know if it will be dissapointing if you haven't even played the damn game yourself to begin with? You just suck at these games, without even realising that the Creators of Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm are making this game?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Heheh, There's a difference between Action commands and QTE's you know.
> 
> ^ and how do you know if it will be dissapointing if you haven't even played the damn game yourself to begin with? You just suck at these games, without even realising that the Creators of Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm are making this game?



An anime based fighting game isn't an impressive resume.

Also, butthurt remark.


> You just suck at these games


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Heheh, There's a difference between Action commands and QTE's you know.
> 
> ^ and how do you know if it will be dissapointing if you haven't even played the damn game yourself to begin with? You just suck at these games, without even realising that the Creators of Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm are making this game?





You know, CyberConnect has made a lot more than that. Like the entire .hack series, as an example. But even so, that's not exactly going to persuade people that these guys can deliver a game that isn't shallow and showy.

But for everyone else, I heard that the QTEs are boss only deals that only occur after you've dealt enough damage to them by normal means. If that's really the case, we're probably looking at something more God of War than Heavy Rain.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm still getting it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to rent it, this looks about 50% hit or miss to me, too risky for $60.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

Winny said:


> You know, CyberConnect has made a lot more than that. Like the entire .hack series, as an example. But even so, that's not exactly going to persuade people that these guys can deliver a game that isn't shallow and showy.



I know that. But since this is called Narutoforums.com, I referenced those particular games for a reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know what I'll do. 


Maybe I'll wait for a used copy and alternate between this and Dungeon Siege III or Elder Scrolls or whatever else comes out later one that I'm not sure about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

bitching and whining already? 

game feeds on epicness.. generic gameplay means almost nothing when awesome badass moments like the giant Buddha finger poke are in..


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I know that. But since this is called Narutoforums.com, I referenced those particular games for a reason.



People don't come here for Naruto, silly.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> bitching and whining already?
> 
> game feeds on epicness.. generic gameplay means almost nothing when awesome badass moments like the giant Buddha finger poke are in..



Mindless games can still be fun, but with all the other good games coming out, it's hard to justify this one being a main purchase.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Mindless games can still be fun, but with all the other good games coming out, it's hard to justify this one being a main purchase.



you're maybe right.. i haven't played vanquish or Lord of Shadows yet.. and God knows i want to.. but my 1 game per month rule is stopping me.. we'll see.. not sure what games will come out on march.. will have to check to get back at you..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> you're maybe right.. i haven't played vanquish or Lord of Shadows yet.. and God knows i want to.. but my 1 game per month rule is stopping me.. we'll see.. not sure what games will come out on march.. will have to check to get back at you..



Get Vanquish first then LoS next. The first being very fast paced and fun as hell (you will see why when you play). LoS has the oldschool "feel" of Castlevania in combination of new school stuff. It may not be the best but it's a good 3d Castlevania title and a correct way to do a reboot without alienating the fanbase.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

Both are good games, but I would put LoS>Vanquish. Better story, longer, more re-playability.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Get Vanquish first then LoS next. The first being very fast paced and fun as hell (you will see why when you play). LoS has the oldschool "feel" of Castlevania in combination of new school stuff. It may not be the best but it's a good 3d Castlevania title and a correct way to do a reboot without alienating the fanbase.



yeah.. i know about vanquish.. everyone is recommending it 
and platinum games are awesome 

i will already buy AE this month
and infamous 2 the next one :sanji

perhaps if i have some spare cash this week-end 



Gnome said:


> Both are good games, but I would put LoS>Vanquish. Better story, longer, more re-playability.



i enjoyed LoS demo.. but vanquish looks like some unforgettable awesome shit

thanx for the advice though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Both are good games, but I would put LoS>Vanquish. Better story, longer, more re-playability.



Which reminds me, I have to go back and finish both games. Vanquish I'm close to the end and LoS I'm nowhere near done.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 21, 2011)

I see like khris, I have a 4 games per yr rule so I m really strict. Majority of my life is centered around studying so I only show up when I hv no exams. So for me its quality over quantity and to me this game looks to be a hit or miss. only game bought this yr for me is ME 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

4 games per year is too much little 

i just can't stand only playing MVC3Online Fighter,PES,Black Ops Online Shooter, and Pokemon:White all year


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> 4 games per year is too much little
> 
> i just can't stand only playing MVC3Online Fighter,PES,Black Ops Online Shooter, and Pokemon:White all year



That's why making your own money is so much better. I usually (by that I mean 9.5/10) buy games every time I get paid. Like on Friday I dropped cash for a freaking 3DS and Ocarina of Time. Well sure you have to manage what you're gonna buy and what the rest is gonna be for. But at least I don't have games I want piling up and when the time comes I do want them it's damn near too late like how it was originally for me. Now I can simply get them on the first day released and spend time to enjoy them while waiting for the next thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> That's why making your own money is so much better. I usually (by that I mean 9.5/10) buy games every time I get paid. Like on Friday I dropped cash for a freaking 3DS and Ocarina of Time. Well sure you have to manage what you're gonna buy and what the rest is gonna be for. But at least I don't have games I want piling up and when the time comes I do want them it's damn near too late like how it was originally for me. Now I can simply get them on the first day released and spend time to enjoy them while waiting for the next thing.



i do make my own money.. 
i just do not want to spend it all on games.. i can afford well over 3 games and still 1) save money 2) and not die of starvation 

and i eventually get games i want.. no matter how far behind i get.. like i did with arkham asylum and bayonetta at the beginning of this year.. its better this way cuz they get cheaper.. and with no online, there's no fear of not getting its valued worth(of online).. i got both of them for 55 bucks 


i buy fighting and shooter games i want ASAP.. but offline games are just easier to pick up later on..


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 21, 2011)

Winny said:


> You know, CyberConnect has made a lot more than that. Like the entire .hack series, as an example. But even so, that's not exactly going to persuade people that these guys can deliver a game that isn't shallow and showy.
> 
> *But for everyone else, I heard that the QTEs are boss only deals that only occur after you've dealt enough damage to them by normal means. If that's really the case, we're probably looking at something more God of War than Heavy Rain. *



If that's the case then that's great. As long as it's not like Ninja Blade's QTE which is practically QTE hell.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

I never saw anything wrong QTE's. The only time its bad is when they come unexpectedly, but after playing resident evil 4 and god of war after a while you have a feeling they become more obvious when it happense.

Not to mention, Asura's Wrath's QTE are meant to pretty much feel like each one is similar to the actual limb asura uses, like the Right stick and left stick were used to make him stomp each foot, and pushing them apart from each other to make asura do his epic ''COME AT ME BRO'' stance.

Awesomeness is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Eh, I can stomach a QTE in some circumstances, but they are very, very rare. As persistent as these seem I'd probably hang myself before finishing the game.

What is particularly annoying is the ones that change which button it is each time or have very short time limits. Fuck that.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 22, 2011)

well I work during summer so money isnt the case,I just like to get games I can replay and since I dropped FPSes after Halo 2 and I play only action rpgs and acction adventure,I ve learnt to screen games according to my taste.

Was supposed to get infamous 2 but after the demo ,I knew that I couldn't handle how slow the game was even if its a worthy purchase.with that said I need to see more gameplay without QTE to decide.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, I can stomach a QTE in some circumstances, but they are very, very rare. As persistent as these seem I'd probably hang myself before finishing the game.
> 
> What is particularly annoying is the ones that change which button it is each time or have very short time limits. Fuck that.



i am assuming that you didn't play heavy rain


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am assuming that you didn't play heavy rain



People can *play* Heavy Rain? I thought it was a $60 movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am assuming that you didn't play heavy rain



I haven't, no, but I wanted to. Is it a bad idea knowing what you know?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't, no, but I wanted to. Is it a bad idea knowing what you know?



I've played it, it's pretty much this: Press forward, QTE, repeat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought that was a good game?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

It is. It's just subjective to some peoples taste. Like how Indigo Prophecy was.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

^LOVED Indigo Prophecy (especially the beginning)...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't, no, but I wanted to. Is it a bad idea knowing what you know?





Gnome said:


> I've played it, it's pretty much this: Press forward, QTE, repeat.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought that was a good game?





if you're gonna hang yourself before finishing asura's wrath.. you wont make it past "setting the table" 



on the other hand, you should play it and record yourself while doing it..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2011)

I say he makes it to "putting the kid to bed".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe I will play it. And maybe I'll hook up my webcam. I just better have a backup plan for when I return the game to Gamestop in 2 hours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I say he makes it to "putting the kid to bed".



we're making bets already 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I will play it. And maybe I'll hook up my webcam. I just better have a backup plan for when I return the game to Gamestop in 2 hours.



okay..we should get a bet thread going 

loser has to wear a "got owned by a Crazy Moron" sig


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 24, 2011)

hmm, I wonder. What do you guys think the final boss will be?


The Game developers said that although there are planetary sized bosses, not all of them will be that way and each boss will be unique and original. 

I would say it would be against a human sized opponent.

In an Alternate Dimension.

Throwing Galaxys at each other ala Gurren Lagann, but also with entire UNIVERSE sized objects as well.

That would be the most badass final boss in the history of action games (And Beat em ups and Hack and Slash games in general).

Ever.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought that was a good game?



Heavy Rain isn't a game. It's basically a boring MGS4 with all the gameplay sections cut out and all the cutscenes with button prompts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> hmm, I wonder. What do you guys think the final boss will be?
> 
> 
> The Game developers said that although there are planetary sized bosses, not all of them will be that way and each boss will be unique and original.
> ...


I think he'll have to fight his inner child to become completely manly.


Winny said:


> Heavy Rain isn't a game. It's basically a boring MGS4 with all the gameplay sections cut out and all the cutscenes with button prompts.


I have been mislead this whole time!  I kept looking at the prices, month by month, hoping it'd go down because I wanted to play this highly-touted video game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

basically even GTE-whores got bored of that shit.. worst 60 bucks i ever spent..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 24, 2011)

The japanese voices trailer.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 18, 2011)

New combat trailer.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 18, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> New combat trailer.



Well..I thought that we will see some new feats from Asura now..

Can't wait for that..


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 18, 2011)

Penance said:


> ^LOVED Indigo Prophecy (especially the beginning)...



ironicly, im the type of guy that hate game that are more of an *interactive movie*
and i loved indigo prophecy.  but the end was confusing... i always had the bad ending


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked how he fought what looked like a Dhalsim imitator.

And he can fly now, apparently.


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2011)

MINE..............


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 18, 2011)

We can all crap ourselves since he can fly now.


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> ironicly, im the type of guy that hate game that are more of an *interactive movie*
> and i loved indigo prophecy.  but the end was confusing... i always had the bad ending



Yeah, the ending was the worst part of the game for me-especially the "internet monsters" one...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont muthafuckin care if someone muthafuckin posted THIS muthafuckin shit already. It must be posted again! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJJOTeZcAzQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

The fuck :sanji
Akuma's/Kratos' great grandfather or some shit! This is so epicily brutal that I cant stop watching it.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 28, 2011)

^ True that. I wonder though.

How do you link the videos here without having to post the webpage for it?

Also, 

This is the same boss from E3, except with a good player at the helm, and The graphics have already been polished really well in just a month and a half.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about this game. I think I'll wait for it to hit the bargain bin. I don't care how long it takes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

I would buy this game day one if it was like shadows of the colossus. Where you only fight bosses, because the mob fights look really bad. Other than that it looks amazing.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I would buy this game day one if it was like shadows of the colossus. Where you only fight bosses, because the mob fights look really bad. Other than that it looks amazing.



I still need to play that game, the idea of just fighting bosses is wonderful.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

Some new Details were At comic cons panel. Yeah a bit late, but apparently, Asura not only had his daughter stoklen, the Other Demi gods also murdered his wife. Anjd what they did in order to seal him on the mortal plane. Kill him.

But the thing is, after 12000 years, he ressurected himself by pure rage.

Damn.

I actually will probably feel more sympathy for this guy than I ever did for Kratos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2011)

i bet when we all finish this game.. we're gonna agree on one thing..

Moral of the story: do not fuck with a man's daughter..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

Or his wife.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 6, 2011)

It's funny since I'm currently watching "Taken".

Yes, do not fuck with a mans family. ESPECIALLY his daughter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2011)

good movie


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

The Game itself is supposed to play out like serial drama, with Cliffhangers and all that.

Yeah, don't fuck with a Mans daughter. Especially with a guy who can do Planetbusting with his bare fists if you make him angry enough.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't belive people is comparing this with God Of War when it hasn't even come out yet. I know GOW is one of the best action, adventure or hack and slash games of all times but it wasn?t the first. GOW didn?t create the genre, although it may have recreated it. So let?s just enjoy this game without comparisons unless they are evident.

In the first trailer, Asura must be thinking: " I am so fucking mad my mad gave me extra arms! NOW COME AT ME BROOOOOOO"

Also, SHINING FINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!

I was waiting for him to go "ATATATATATATATATATATATATATA!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I can't belive people is comparing this with God Of War when it hasn't even come out yet. I know GOW is one of the best action, adventure or hack and slash games of all times but it wasn?t the first. GOW didn?t create the genre, although it may have recreated it. So let?s just enjoy this game without comparisons unless they are evident.
> 
> In the first trailer, Asura must be thinking: " I am so fucking mad my mad gave me extra arms! NOW COME AT ME BROOOOOOO"
> 
> ...



You do realize that the GoW comparisons are poping up mostly because of the similar setting (Based on an established mythology) and storyline (Pissed off protagonist hellbent on revenge due to loss of his family), right?

And yeah, i'd say that the overabundant QTE's and EPIC BIG BOSSES EVERYWHERE and shit make it for an easy comparison.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

^ The difference is, is that it plays out like a Serial Drama of sorts, with Cliffhangers an twists in the plot. Just like an actual TV show.

Though it seems like you haven't played anythign by CyberConnect2, have you? They keep Quick Time Events for Boss fights, nothing else, and nothing more.

"And yeah, i'd say that the overabundant QTE's and EPIC BIG BOSSES EVERYWHERE and shit make it for an easy comparison."

This is bad, How, again? I've never seen why people rag on Quick Time Events, they are usually there to keep you on your toes.

Hell, the Original Dragons Lair was the first game to use them and I don't see most people conplaining about that now, hmm?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> ^ The difference is, is that it plays out like a Serial Drama of sorts, with Cliffhangers an twists in the plot. Just like an actual TV show.
> 
> Though it seems like you haven't played anythign by CyberConnect2, have you? They keep Quick Time Events for Boss fights, nothing else, and nothing more.
> 
> ...



You know what else keeps you on your toes? Figuring out how to beat a boss on your own without a stupid button icon popping up telling you what to do. 

And the trailers show no indications of this game playing like a Serial Drama. I don't even know what the fuck a Serial Drama is. Is that like Shenmue?


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't wait for this to come out...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

"And the trailers show no indications of this game playing like a Serial Drama. I don't even know what the fuck a Serial Drama is. Is that like Shenmue?"

Thats what the producer said at Comic-con's Capcom panel.

And I like the Inputs. Sure, this game has QTE's but the badassery that accompanies them is why I like Bayonetta, The Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm series, and this so much. I like QTE's mostly when you do somethign awesome with them.

And Like I said before, Dragons Lair IS QTE, the game, but everyone loved it for it. Can't you just see the how Hypocritcial that is.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

I love QTE, can never understand the hate. They just make battles more intense IMO.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

I think so too. Action commands outside of Cutscenes as well.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 7, 2011)

QTE kick ass, they allow you to perform badass moves you would otherwise be unable to do. I remember the old days of watching cut scenes and raging because the only time the character your using did something badass was in a cut scene. Now with QTE it allows you a little bit of control of those badass moves, so I gladly welcome and encourage it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> The difference is, is that it plays out like a Serial Drama of sorts, with Cliffhangers an twists in the plot. Just like an actual TV show.



And just like an actual game who gives 2 shits about its story. Even if it's a bad one. Still nothing different from pretty much any action game out there, whether it's GoW, Bayonetta or Devil May Cry.



DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Though it seems like you haven't played anythign by CyberConnect2, have you? They keep Quick Time Events for Boss fights, nothing else, and nothing more.



Your point being? I kinda noticed that the boss fights have QTEs, their overabundance made it quite clear.



DemongGodOfChaos said:


> This is bad, How, again? I've never seen why people rag on Quick Time Events, they are usually there to keep you on your toes.



And i've said QTE are bad when? I'm a fan of GoW, i wouldn't be if i completely disliked QTE's and "Epic" bosses. You asked why people made the comparison, i said why. Don't shoot your pants there, bucko.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> *You know what else keeps you on your toes? Figuring out how to beat a boss on your own without a stupid button icon popping up telling you what to do. *
> 
> And the trailers show no indications of this game playing like a Serial Drama. I don't even know what the fuck a Serial Drama is. Is that like Shenmue?



Usually quick time events are finishers....why would that effect the game and telling you what to do? lolz


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> "And the trailers show no indications of this game playing like a Serial Drama. I don't even know what the fuck a Serial Drama is. Is that like Shenmue?"
> 
> Thats what the producer said at Comic-con's Capcom panel.
> 
> ...



I've never played Dragons Lair so i don't know anything about the gameplay, i'm not everybody else so i don't praise the game. I probably won't like it if its QTE infested. You still haven't told me how a Serial Drama works in a video game or what it really is.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess it would just be easier to find the comic con panel



Around 28 minutes in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

You people are terrible.

Both QTE and action commands are the epitome of garbage in action games and what made me stop playing God of War after the very first fucking game. I don't like 'em. 

There is no skill involved for one thing, it's just tedious and annoying. Often frustrating if you accidentally push the wrong button. Why can't I just fight the damn thing the way I want to? That's what games are all about for me: doing it the way I want to.

When a game goes out of its way to make you play the game like _they _want to then I get turned off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2011)

if the game comes with good story/moments.. i think i'll be able to handle QTE.. we'll see... i need to play the demo first.. regular gameplay could potentially suck..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Asura's Wrath Will be at Gamescon this week.

Whoo, I'm so excited!


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You people are terrible.
> 
> Both QTE and action commands are the epitome of garbage in action games and what made me stop playing God of War after the very first fucking game. I don't like 'em.
> 
> ...



What this guy said. Fuck QTEs forever.

I like that I get to choose how to beat the crap out of a boss or enemy. I do not like to have to use arbitrary button presses to make the cutscene play. It breaks up gameplay and rather than enjoy watching the character murder the enemy I'm watching out for annoying on screen prompts so that the character doesn't suddenly have a case of the stupids and get eviscerated. It's like I have to work for my reward, then during the reward have to put it together myself.

QTEs are a lazy ass gimmick.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gameplay seems nice. The rather short fight against the beard dude is cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

You played it?


----------



## slickcat (Aug 16, 2011)

new gameplay, doesnt show much in my opinion


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyYV24DJgF8[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't like the Voice Acting in this game. Hopefully we can change it to Japanese w/ Eng subs.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

QTE can be so shitty especially when it breaks the gameplay. 

Really.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lnsa67s1iE[/YOUTUBE]

Too much manliness.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lnsa67s1iE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Too much manliness.



I already posted that video before


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyYV24DJgF8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Enjoy



So geeked!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2011)

Just found out about this game and I am definitely buying it when it comes out.

Asura is boss. 

And I don't mind the VAs for the game, they actually look like they're doing a good job.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

"You fight, then you eat good food. you fight, then you drink fine wine. You fight, and then you sleep with Beautiful women. Hell, FIGHT WITH BEAUTIFUL women!"

I love Augus. He's cool.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

New Character Reveals, including Asura's Daughter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2011)

^Awesome, thanks. The characters's design looks great.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

It gets interesting every day


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

The Shichi Sei Ten guy looks awesome. 

I am getting this game for sure.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm..his daughter doesn't really resemble him much..

Now I want to see how his wife looked and and what kind of woman could put up with a guy like Asura..


----------



## DedValve (Aug 19, 2011)

So that's how Asura relaxes? A nice dip in the sauna then a friendly training match with his master. How soothing.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

If you mean Freindly training than you mean fighting on the moon.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 19, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> If you mean Freindly training than you mean fighting on the moon.



In a game like this, that's probably how they introduce themselves.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

Heh, True.

Anyone want to geuss what the new characters powers may be by appearences alone?


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2011)

All the 7 deities have been revealed. Good to know.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 19, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> New Character Reveals, including Asura's Daughter.



I love your sig. 

.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

YESSSS!



Anyhow, Here's A List I made on the potiential tiers.

1 Asura (end Game)
2 Mithra (Full Power)
3 Yaksha
4 Lord Deus
5 White Haired girl
6 Segway Staff guy
7 Effeminate Pretty boy
8 Augus
9 Wyzen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 19, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> YESSSS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Augustine is Asura's master, if I'm not mistaken. Why did you put him among the weakest in the list?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

Because he's supposedly only the second boss ight o the game, and that each boss ater the next one is stronger than the preevious one.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 19, 2011)

Fuck me, I'm sooooo going to buy that!

Fuck the haters!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 19, 2011)

Siloconera Did an interview with the devlopers recently.

First, heres the first part.




Here's the second part. They mention wanting to make Megaman Legends 3 at the end.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 20, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Because he's supposedly only the second boss ight o the game, and that each boss ater the next one is stronger than the preevious one.



Well wouldnt that depend on if Asura and his master have a death match, or if its more a friendly master testing student then we can assume he isnt going all out.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuck me, I'm sooooo going to buy that!
> 
> Fuck the haters!



I think this game has no haters.


----------



## Penance (Aug 20, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I think this game has no haters.



They're all dead...:ho


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 20, 2011)

Asura's Supposed to have an Ultimate form of sorts at some point in the game. I wonder what it will look like?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

Penance said:


> They're all dead...:ho



Yeah, Asura is too much for them.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder. How would the astronauts in outer spacce react to Asura and Augus fighting on the moon?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2011)

I wanted to test this game at Gamescom today but the waiting line was too damn long and hardly moving forward


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 20, 2011)

That means people like it. What were the people like when they were playing it?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2011)

You should of waited anyways, Zaru. xD


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 21, 2011)

I beat up the sun yesterday. Let's see Asura match that.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 21, 2011)

Relevant.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I wonder. How would the astronauts in outer spacce react to Asura and Augus fighting on the moon?



Recent discovery: The moon's craters weren't there before Asura and Augus started having sparring sessions there. :ho


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 22, 2011)

Hehe, true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish this game wasn't such a QTEfest. It has so much potential.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 22, 2011)

It isn't. they are just showing the parts the QTE's are in. The Director does consider them to allow more engagement with the game.

And in a way, he's right. If everyone hated QTE's, there wouldnt be anymore of them. With QTE's and Action Commands, you need to be able to hold the controller at all times.

And QTE's are Cutscenes only. In the actual Gameplay, they are Action Commands, aka, the God Of War type.

Even Batman Arkham Ayslum and Arkham City use them.

And I love QTE's.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2011)

Well you and everyone else is what's wrong with gaming. QTE's are mad gay and kill what could otherwise be a potentially fun and engaging time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> It isn't. they are just showing the parts the QTE's are in. The Director does consider them to allow more engagement with the game.
> 
> And in a way, he's right. If everyone hated QTE's, there wouldnt be anymore of them. With QTE's and Action Commands, you need to be able to hold the controller at all times.
> 
> ...



If hating QTEs is wrong I don't wanna be right. 

Fuck what everyone else likes. And fuck action events, too. I never use them if I can play the game and avoid them. The ones in Batman weren't that bad, but they were kind of dull, repetitive, and annoying. Especially those stupid guys with knives. Like the only way I can beat them is by flashing my cape? Really? 

I also quit playing God of War II on the very first boss fight (which I think is like the first 2 minutes of the game) because it was idiotic and went overboard.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If hating QTEs is wrong I don't wanna be right.
> 
> Fuck what everyone else likes. And fuck action events, too. I never use them if I can play the game and avoid them. The ones in Batman weren't that bad, but they were kind of dull, repetitive, and annoying. Especially those stupid guys with knives. Like the only way I can beat them is by flashing my cape? Really?
> 
> I also quit playing God of War II on the very first boss fight (which I think is like the first 2 minutes of the game) *because it was idiotic and went overboard*.



How, exactly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish this game wasn't such a QTEfest. It has so much potential.



fortunately i am weak.. so i'll be enjoying this game come release day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> How, exactly?



I don't remember, it has been years. I just remember saying "fuck this" after about 10 minutes.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Apparently, The fight on the moon with Augus starts after you flirt aroudn with a couple of Babes in the hotspring.

When Asura's has enough alcohol, he gets ready to dive into one of their bosoms, but Augus punches him and they rocket to the moon to do battle. Its essientitally a Take That to the Sex minigames from God Of War.

Yeah, thats really fast.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 23, 2011)

More games should have interactive fucking in them like GOW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

QTE-driven sex scenes? 


Press XO^X[][] in the right sequence to jizz on her tits.


----------



## Penance (Aug 23, 2011)

^That's why god gave us TWO hands...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 23, 2011)

What's the release date?


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2011)

It wll be released in 2012. Not exact date so far i believe.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazon States March something. At least aroudn a month after CyberConnect2 finishes Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2011)

That date works for me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah. 2011 already is starting to draw towards it's end anyway.


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 24, 2011)

Some of the gods names have been revealed. The white haired one is Olga, and Asura's wife is named Durga.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 24, 2011)

And of course, Asura is a god too. 

Which reminds me of how Kratos became a god and then turned back to mortal right away. 

Not the case here.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> QTE-driven sex scenes?
> 
> 
> Press XO^X[][] in the right sequence to jizz on her tits.



Mini-games like those are so tasteless and are just there for the shock factor. It really devalues the game



and no it's not because I always press triangle instead of x and always came early


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 24, 2011)

^ *HA HA!* XD


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to double post, but we have some Gamescon Gameplay from capcom unity!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XorkmFdjrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Penance (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 25, 2011)

Just watched the fight vs that giant fat guy. I'm ok with qte if it's just for the finishing move like in God of War. But in this case the freaking whole fight was a qte. 

I'm not so sure if I want to get this game anymore. I think that Asura (the character) is incredibly badass, but still.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah QTEs are weaksauce but gamers in general now are weaksauce so they have to accommodate to the masses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2011)

i say bring in the demo..


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 26, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Sorry to double post, but we have some Gamescon Gameplay from capcom unity!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XorkmFdjrA[/YOUTUBE]


Thank you for this new vid !
The part between 6'00 and 9'30'' is very cool and funny. Unlock achievments/trophies by drinking sake is a great idea ahah.
Best game ever.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah QTEs are weaksauce but gamers in general now are weaksauce so they have to accommodate to the masses.



Bahahah, No

Thats your opinion. Opinions are Subjective.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Opinions are subjective, that doesn't mean they don't have merit.
Especially considering it's a forum and you can put your opinion and in response have someone oppose your opinion.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 26, 2011)

man this game is a walking QTE, I dont think I can enjoy it. just saw that video for the first time, I can manage qte at the end of battles but damn. its basically playing heavy rain. Not for me.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, it is not, it actually has people beating the shit out of each other unlike heavy rain. And they seem to be mostly boss fight exclusive, So I wouldn't worry much.
And besides, it was Bayonetta or God Hand like. I love it's over the top insanity.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Oh, it is not, it actually has people beating the shit out of each other unlike heavy rain. And they seem to be mostly boss fight exclusive, So I wouldn't worry much.
> And besides, it was Bayonetta or God Hand like. I love it's over the top insanity.



Boss fights are the most important ones, you can't ruin those.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Oh, it is not, it actually has people beating the shit out of each other unlike heavy rain. And they seem to be mostly boss fight exclusive, So I wouldn't worry much.
> And besides, it was Bayonetta or God Hand like. I love it's over the top insanity.



So its a beat um up with QTE heavy boss fights? 


Eww.



slickcat said:


> man this game is a walking QTE, I dont think I can enjoy it. just saw that video for the first time, I can manage qte at the end of battles but damn. its basically playing heavy rain. Not for me.



Its definitely no Ninja Gaiden but gamers showed their disapproval for Ninja Gaiden so this is obviously what they want instead. A simple game that holds you hands and pretends to look badass and difficult.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 26, 2011)

But what if people don't care about the difficulty, but for the fact that it's just plain enjoyable to play? Difficulty shouldn't always matter. I see something special with these guys. They look liek they really are enjoying themselves with what they are creating, and seem to have a nice time poking fun at themselves.

Besides, Bayonetta was awesome, and the control scheme for this is supposed to be similar.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2011)

It's not even about being easy or difficult. It's something much more basic:

I want to play the game, not watch it play itself.

It's funny how suddenly everyone is ganging up on DemonGodofChaos , but it's true, the game isn't even out yet and it already is kinda disappointing.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 27, 2011)

This looks like great fun but there's waaay too many QTEs in the boss fights from the looks of things. I'm expecting this is all being shown on a low difficulty setting though and on higher difficulties the bosses where you actually play the game rather than press buttons to make the cutscene play, you'll actually get to fight them for more than a minute or so before a 5 minute unskippable "press X to not die" cutscene kicks in.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 27, 2011)

gI dont care about the difficulty, I naturally like the hardest games that exist, cause I like the challenge, but man, look at that boss fight, i can tell you in the hands of a better than average player,you have this tiny bit of gameplay to more qte to more qte, this game is basically a walking anime movie or something, think about it demong.. I ve played GOW and Bayonetta series, I was able to manage the QTE in them, Bayonetta more so, but all these interactive shit in the midst of the gameplay is exactly the route new Ninja gaiden is taking, somewhat...

 Eitherway everyone has their opinion, Asura can be a badass character, but I outweigh if I can replay a game that is purely scripted during boss fights, have yet so see how the level traversal goes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Besides, Bayonetta was awesome, and the control scheme for this is supposed to be similar.



Strange because those games are night and day as far as gameplay is concerned from what they've shown. And we don't know shit about Asura's control scheme. The similarities seem trivial at best.

Over the top setting does not equal gameplay.

The buzz about this game has much more emphasis on the quicktime events and movies than the actual gameplay. Sorry but that's just pants in head retarded.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's the E-3 button Schem

O is Light Attack
Triangle Is Heavy Attack
X is Jump and Square is shoot.

Its esseintially an inverted control scheme from bayonetta without nessacarily focusing on punching or kicking.

I think its the same here, Though its obvious none of you were paying attention to the actual fighting happening in between the QTE's.

Like I said before, I think QTE's are awesome, and trying to say my opinion is wrong is a sign you can't accept that people have a different opinion from you. I accept that it might not be someones thing, but its practically what I really love in  an action game of this nature, its over the top insaneness mamkes me forgive the QTE's in the game.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 27, 2011)

Asura's Wrath is the first game from CyberConnect 2 with such violent and mature universe, which will certainly be rated "M 17+" in USA, and recommended for 18 and + in Europe.

I'm very curious about how far will they go in that mature way, beyond things like QTE...
I'm really interested in the whole universe, the characters and the level of insane violence this CC2 team development can bring to this all new game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2011)

so, does anyone know if we'll get a public demo on the PSN or XboxLive ot something?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Probably closer to when the game is annouced to be in stores, like a couple months before it, I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2011)

so probably Jan or Fen?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 27, 2011)

I personally don't like QTEs at all unless the story/character is badass, and Asura is a total badass.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2011)

The booth for this game at PAX is hilarious. They have a seethrough box thing you get in, and you have to yell as loud as possible, and then win shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Here's the E-3 button Schem
> 
> O is Light Attack
> Triangle Is Heavy Attack
> ...



Nothing is wrong with your opinion, don't listen to tools. If you like QTE go for it, so do I. I also beat Ninja Gaiden plenty of times, Bayonetta 3 times, every DMC, and god of war 1-3 on hard mode. I still love the shit out of QTE games and Heavy Rain shits on 80% of games out there, and the whole GAME is QTE. So it's whatevas man, don't let people sway what you like. 

Some gamers like QTE, some don't. I won't convince people to like it, but if they try to convince me to hate it, they can suck a large c-o-c-k 

Game looks awesome as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2011)

tbh to me QTE can or cannot matter depending on the game.. Heavy Rain-level QTE was too much for me to enjoy.. stuff like GOW was okay, since i didn't care that much about QTE in those particular games.. they were fluid and timed right.. 

but really, this game is too much badassery infested for me to miss out cuz of QTE..

i know there's gonna be a lot of amazing badass moments in this.. so its all cool to me..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 28, 2011)

I would actually like to se Asura get a Mecha mode of some sort. That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> tbh to me QTE can or cannot matter depending on the game.. Heavy Rain-level QTE was too much for me to enjoy.. stuff like GOW was okay, since i didn't care that much about QTE in those particular games.. they were fluid and timed right..
> 
> but really, this game is too much badassery infested for me to miss out cuz of QTE..
> 
> i know there's gonna be a lot of amazing badass moments in this.. so its all cool to me..



QTEs are good on games like Heavy Rain, but, in games like Asura's Wrath where is looks like a beat'em up then, I dunno.

But yeah, I am still getting this game.


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2011)

You are gonna either buy it or rent it.


That's for sure.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 28, 2011)

I know I'll try to buy it as soon as I have enough money when  it comes out next year.

Maybe I'll get it for my birthday which is two months after the current release date posted on online sites for buying it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> tbh to me QTE can or cannot matter depending on the game.. Heavy Rain-level QTE was too much for me to enjoy.. stuff like GOW was okay, since i didn't care that much about QTE in those particular games.. they were fluid and timed right..
> 
> but really, this game is too much badassery infested for me to miss out cuz of QTE..
> 
> i know there's gonna be a lot of amazing badass moments in this.. so its all cool to me..



Same here. I still don't love the amount of qte in the boss fights, but Asura is too much epic for me to pass.

The guy has such guts that even against a finger that is the size of mountain, he punched the thing like crazy with no fear while having his arms crushed and then gave it everything he got with the last arm he had left.

Same for when he had a sword being pierced through his stomach during the sparring session with Augustine and didn't give a damn.

Respect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> QTEs are good on games like Heavy Rain, but, in games like Asura's Wrath where is looks like a beat'em up then, I dunno.
> 
> But yeah, I am still getting this game.



Heavy Rain was an abomination  

i only spent 6 hours on it(finished it) and it was one of the most unenjoyable experiences ever  

i wanna see play the demo to judge for myself..



11k posts


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 28, 2011)

Blade said:


> You are gonna either buy it or rent it.
> 
> 
> That's for sure.



Damn straight.


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Damn straight.



....................


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 30, 2011)

I might get this at full price If I can.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys, New Screen shots


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 2, 2011)

This game is going to have so much badassery


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking awesome.  Can't wait to see some more trailers from this.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 2, 2011)

Yaksha is pretty badass looking, isn't he?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, Mr. Captain Obvious ^

@Discussion:
Any recent info on the battle system? 

Or are we to expect another hack and slash type bullshit like we've seen over and over..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, This part of the action Genre, but the the gameplay changes depnding on the scenario.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds promising. 

Something crazier than God of War would be expected..


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2011)

Quick times in Games like this , are perfect, I always hated the old days of "Button Mash Button Mash Button mash, now sit-back as Dante Finishes the boss in a cut scene while u just sit on your hands"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, now I just learned that Asura's voice is actually Hiroki YASUMOTO famous for voicing characters like Yasutora "Chad" Sado in Bleach, Guile in Street Fighter 4, Gido in Toriko.

What do you think about that ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol Japanese track


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ Huh, cool.

And His English voice is War from Darksiders, Gaara from Naruto, Father Baldder from Bayonetta, and several others


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2011)

IsaacClarke said:


> Looking awesome.  Can't wait to see some more trailers from this.



Fuckin Manliness


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 5, 2011)

^ He does beat the shit out of Asura (With No Arms) like tis nothing, after asura had just destroyed the Planet sized Gongen Wyzen.

I think it coutns as pretty damn badass (Though the fight between Asura and Augus is even more badass).


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy Crap, new Screenshots!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to triple post but Yasha is Asura's Half Brother and will be a playable character in the game:


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 8, 2011)

this game needs more titties.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 8, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Sorry to triple post but Yasha is Asura's Half Brother and will be a playable character in the game:



He's Asura's brother in law, means he's the brother of Asura's wife.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah that's what i meant, sorry.

^^ more titties?

here ya go.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the brother in laws design better than asura hopefully he doesnt lose his limbs like asura and has a moveset,might be a game buyer for me. Overall like his design


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2011)

Yasha seems as badass as Asura. Good to see the option of being a playable character.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 8, 2011)

I bet playing as both will be fun, and I can't wait to fight Olga. mmm, those titties.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Two part interview for the series:

Part 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw2-pdQCY5A&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxP7VHJz4qI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hiroshi Matsuyama : "This game is about dudes beating the crap out of each other" :rofl


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much.


And Gohma are a main enemy.

Hmm, no relations to Loz Gohma I see.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 14, 2011)

new image


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 14, 2011)

That's what I call a MANLY HEADBUTT!


----------



## Penance (Sep 14, 2011)

That's a brotherly headbutt...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 14, 2011)

a headbutt that could destroy the planet earth if they wanted to.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR9as2P3eT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

SO F*CKING EPIC!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks pimp.


----------



## Penance (Sep 15, 2011)

Red Oni/Blue Oni time...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 15, 2011)

TOKYO GAME SHOW TRAILER:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdjtQRwxxuM[/YOUTUBE]

Spread the word!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay, now my damn pant's soaking!

Ought to be sick game...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 15, 2011)

It will be, I'm sure of that.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2011)

TGS Gameplay looks fucking boss

Part 1


Part 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

Press (B) to Shut him the fuck up. :rofl

Other that than we just saw what a boss fight looks like.
Nice counter attack system.

I just hope every boss is different, and that regular fights are like this except with less cinematics.

I like it.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

This seems like a game I would love to watch but not to play. I love all the cinematic stuff but hate the button prompts and the combat doesn't look great 
Need Jap voices to compare since that moon demo seems horribly synced


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^ Damn, that looks awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2011)

Badass trailer. And apparently Asura can still kick ass even without his arms.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Press B to Shut him the fuck up


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL I still am kinda skeptic about this as i don't like QTE either, but it looks better now.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, QTE's have always been awesome when done right.

Just my opinion.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

Some off screen Gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6ELlmDhuKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 17, 2011)

Seems that fight between Asura and the old man is like one of the best in the whole game. I liked the fist clash gameplay.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

I know this was already posted in some other parts of the fora, but god damn.



The length of Augus's sword is ridiculous.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 17, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I know this was already posted in some other parts of the fora, but god damn.
> 
> 
> 
> The length of Augus's sword is ridiculous.



Ichimaru Gin doesn't like this game  !

13km ? Problem, Gin ?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

380,000 Kilometers.

Problem, sephiroth?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes I forgot to comment about that. Cyberconnect2 took a page out from Gin's Bankai, but Augus does it in a much more epic way.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhh you fools. 

This game will be nothing but jizzing in one's pants.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

Indeed it will be. Probably will become CyberConnect2's Magnum Opus at this point.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Indeed it will be. Probably will become CyberConnect2's Magnum Opus at this point.



It's definitely going to be their most hyped game for sure.

I've never seen so many rabid, horny, manly gamers go nuts over a game before this one. 

Shit is crazy!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

And If Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations has a promotional video for it (If capcom lets them) more people would go nuts over it.

^ And where are these people going nuts over it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 17, 2011)

Still ... only 401 posts for this thread ? I'm disappoint, NF.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

It is the most manliest, testosterone fueled game TO THE MAX I've seen.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

Definately seems that way.

Yasha (Guy with gold mask that acts like Char Aznable) seems to be the Blue Oni to Asura's Red Oni and is more speed and precision based in his combat than Asura.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

You mean the pimp? ^


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much. You could tell by the new trailer.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol fo SHO!

Are we to expect an epic showdown between Pimp Master Flex and Asura?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep, I bet we will.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 18, 2011)

No.

But you should of linked the 33 minute video before it, as it actually shows how Asura plays without any arms.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECtV_8YqfOc&list=FLyK9x0dP9nLK3Yt1ZuASIAQ&index=4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that was some headbutt !
E.Honda would be proud.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> No.
> 
> But you should of linked the 33 minute video before it, as it actually shows how Asura plays without any arms.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECtV_8YqfOc&list=FLyK9x0dP9nLK3Yt1ZuASIAQ&index=4[/YOUTUBE]



What the* fuck*.

33 minutes of a video?? Only Asura's wrath.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

I do not understand a single word they are saying. And it bothers me that they use a clearly uninterested hot girl to interview them.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Doesn't bother me one bit. 

You also don't have to understand... it's fuckin Asura's Wrath, son!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

What? So all the dialogue is basically.

"And here you can see him yelling, and then smashing that guys head in."

"And here he's smashing a guys head in, and then starts to yell."


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, they're idiots. 

That's easy enough to understand... so why try to make sense of it, ya feel me?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

As long as I can punch a Buddha in the face, I don't mind.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

That's my boy. 

As long as I can attack with no hands, I'm good too.. 

I can always win with cock slaps.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread ...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 18, 2011)

^ ....Is awesome and under looked.


----------



## Penance (Sep 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> This thread ...



This thread gets women pregnant (plus men who sit down when they pee)


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread gets women pregnant, men pregnant, and even your Pets Pregnant!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2011)

That's a lot of kids to care of.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 18, 2011)

Indeed, it is.

I really did love the way they made you fight with no arms. Just kicks and headbutts.
That's one determined fighter. 

A shame CyberConnect2 had to troll us all by cutting off where Yasha was causing a massive fissure in the ground just by one chop.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

They're holding us by the balls, dude.


----------



## Penance (Sep 18, 2011)

They already know we're gonna buy the game...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ I see that.

I really would lik eto play as Augus in the game alongside Asura and Yasha.

Hell, have all 3 be DLC for Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 or a future vs. Capcom title.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd be down for Asura DLC. 

He's the main one, after all.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

The Reason Pluto isn't a planet anymore has been found. Because's Augus's 380,000 kilometer sword knocked it out of orbit by accident.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

The Game got an Award for being a very promising future Title.

Very cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

Shit, it's ALREADY getting awards and it isn't even out yet. lol


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 20, 2011)

I really hope there's a demo for it soon.


----------



## Penance (Sep 20, 2011)

^Same here...ITCHING for it, I am...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

There will probably be one a few months before the game comes out (Which is supposed to be late march or early april, I believe).


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

new video Preview!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DejtjUdh1yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satou (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn, that Kenshiro like atatatatatatatatata attack animation looks great.  The game is turning out quite interesting.  I'll most likely end up picking this game up.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> new video Preview!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DejtjUdh1yo[/YOUTUBE]



It is hilarious how his former master trolls Asura.

Gets him into the hotspring,brings him two fine biatches,gets him a little drunk and when the poor bastard want to partake in that "carnal knowledge of the fairest maidens in Heaven"..Falcon Punch to the face..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

^ lol, so true.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

And of that note, here' the final part of the TGS stage show for the game

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee9pRCAH4x8[/YOUTUBE]

It's Yasha Gameplay, apparently.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DejtjUdh1yo[/YOUTUBE]

IGN's video preview


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 1, 2011)

Not seeing much of a difference, But I'll get the PS3 version anyhow.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 6, 2011)

So much triple posting!

Asura's Wrath will be at the world of Capcom Panel at NYCC


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 14, 2011)

AGGH, another bump. Come on guys, I don't want to keep bumping this thing forever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs3QvghOQIo[/YOUTUBE]

And updated version of the E3 gameplay. No sound, but you can see some Major differences already.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2011)

Epic quadruple posting


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol, game looks pretty good. 

So my friend went to NYCC, he said it was a pretty solid game so I can't wait to get my hands on this game.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 14, 2011)

Its not like I had much of a choice in the matter. 

^ Any new gameplay?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

A friend from another forum, he said he played it on the 360 and the game was really worth getting. To quote him "Fun as Hell".

Me and him got pretty much the same tastes when it comes to games so I take his word on it when he said "Fun as Hell".


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, I like this too so far. Seems like fun, with no bullshit DLC to pay for or unnesccasary  Online multiplayer.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 16, 2011)

GRAGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!


----------



## BlazeRON D' Zod (Oct 16, 2011)

Wonder how will be the final boss fight in this game, as crazy as the first one is...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 16, 2011)

Fullazare said:


>



I had a chance to do that, I didn't take it, I suck at screaming


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 17, 2011)

OMFG, that's epic. I would of done it if I went there.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0gM1gd9CBI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzN6YQIcZs0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Some snippets of news from world Of Capcom.

We even get to see what the game cover for the box looks like and there's some other promotional items as well.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 27, 2011)

Bump, again.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 30, 2011)

RELEASE DATE REVEALED!


----------



## Penance (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally, something to look forward to in February!


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

Another game I can get around my birthday, nice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2011)

February? Okay then. 19 days after my b-day but it still is worth it.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2011)

Shit ain't out yet?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

It will be out next febuary man.



I love this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

it will be out on my birthday


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

Coolio.


Lol, at the space Segway comment on Karlow.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

A Whole Bunch of New Trailers just came in.







And Damn, I would be Vengeful too after what asura went through.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry for TRIPLE COMBO posting, But I just found ARMLESS COMBAT!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

This game is gonna be sick. Getting this along with Naruto Gen when they both come out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow so that Deus guy framed Asura. Now I feel more conected with Asura's cause. Can't help but think this is more of looking for rightful justice than just revenge, but thats just me.

Can't wait for February 21.



Itachifan727 said:


> This game is gonna be sick. Getting this along with Naruto Gen when they both come out.



Same here.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

Now they just need Asura and Yasha in Ultimate Ninja storm Generations as Guest Characters.

The Sales for this game would Sky Rocket.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2011)

Um I don't think  was posted. It contains spoilers from one of the boss fights so you've been warned.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Now they just need Asura and Yasha in Ultimate Ninja storm Generations as Guest Characters.
> 
> The Sales for this game would Sky Rocket.



Maybe, but I wouldn't want a character like this to be first known by most people as that guy in that one Naruto game, which is what would happen. Kind of like a lot of characters in Super Smash.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

Still, The fact that he would be in would cause the sales to go up, because the game comes out just two months before Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations.

If they announced that this years Jump Festa, it wouldn't be so bad.

^^ Yeah, that was posted. It's really old, though.


----------



## Penance (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome game...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 1, 2011)

indeed......


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 1, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Sorry for TRIPLE COMBO posting, But I just found ARMLESS COMBAT!



lol It would've been fun to see him in his Terrible 2s.

Ankle biting would've been so badass...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 1, 2011)

Hehe, Ankle Biting with this guy would be funny, and still awesome and over the top, CyberConnect2 style!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder.....


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 4, 2011)

Some new Screenshots on Game Informer.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 4, 2011)

Uggh, Quadruple Combo posting. Again....



New interview.


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you high agan?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy shit i saw a gameplay of asura kicking ass without any arms!  i think its safe to say that Asura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kratos in baddassery.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 5, 2011)

Indeed it is safe to say that.


Now he and Yasha just need to be announceable as guest fighters in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations and all will be right with the world.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 16, 2011)

Pre Order Bonuses.



I am so getting the Gamestop one.


----------



## Penance (Nov 16, 2011)

My body...officially ready.  :ho


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 16, 2011)

My body was always ready.

And I'm surprised this game is rated T for Teen.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YxeGulwaZA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL9FIfgbKoU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The Demos we've been seeing in most of the cons were updated on Capcom Gamers Day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the "upgrades". Though they sure like to tease us with the climax of the Asura vs Augus boss fight.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 21, 2011)

Me too. WHY U NO SHOW US THE OUTCOME, CYBERCONNECT2?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Did they add new QTEs?


----------



## Penance (Nov 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I like the "upgrades". Though they sure like to tease us with the climax of the Asura vs Augus boss fight.





DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Me too. WHY U NO SHOW US THE OUTCOME, CYBERCONNECT2?!



Sumting BOSS must gonna happen...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

god the way asura tanked a city-sized finger was beyond epic. 

also augus is funny as hell! lol "you must sleep with beautiful women, hell! fight with beautiful women!".


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ Yes.

It makes it even more epic.

Also Gamestop Pre order Bonus. Penny Arcade Comic. That is all:


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

Those vids Demong posted.

My body is more fucking ready than ever. Asura's Wrath get.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 22, 2011)

My Body was Already ready. Now its even more ready than ever, too.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 22, 2011)

''Have you got rage to equal Asura? The more rage, the more prizes. Watch this space over the next few days.''

hmm........


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 25, 2011)

Triple Combo!

Some new screenshots have appeared!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

so badass yet unwavering.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like Asura has a spider for a companion. If CyberConnect2 Kills him off the same way Kratos from God of war was to have a puppy companion that would have to been killed off, I will tip my hat to them for having the balls to do so.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 28, 2011)

Ugh, another Double post from me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6LLSZn6xz0&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

New Japanese trailer.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 1, 2011)

Bump.

Want to see some new asura's wrath content?



Go to facebook and use the new Rage at your friend app, to increase the global rage meter the best you can so we can see it.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 5, 2011)

Did that new trailer show Asura dropkicking Deus in the motherfucking face!?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, Yes it did.

And it is awesome.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 9, 2011)

I just made the official japanese box art my avatar..

It is badass:

[


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzDtFViuP2g&list=FLyK9x0dP9nLK3Yt1ZuASIAQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Holy. Fuck.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2011)

My body is ready for the wrath.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine Is Too!


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 17, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzDtFViuP2g&list=FLyK9x0dP9nLK3Yt1ZuASIAQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy. Fuck.


I already love this game. Impressive !


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 17, 2011)

It need more love on this particular site, though. I mean, it' made by CyberConnect2, the guys who make the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Series, how could any of the guys on here not rush to check out this game?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2011)

Cause Naruto games usually are just OK and overrated by fans. But I am hyped about this one. Connect deserves to have their own IP instead of another overrated Naruto game.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 17, 2011)

Meh, I find all the games they make are good. 

.Hack, Solatorobo, Silent Bomber, Tail Concerto, Etc.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *Cause Naruto games usually are just OK and overrated by fans.* But I am hyped about this one. Connect deserves to have their own IP instead of another overrated Naruto game.


I think you're underestimating how much work CC2 puts into the Naruto games. I could understand if you were referring to other licensed games publishers tend to crank out, but CC2 puts in actual effort and are genuine fans of the series.

One thing I will admit is that the Naruto games will never taken seriously as fighting games; whether its because of the simplified mechanics, or because of the stigma associated anime-based games.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 18, 2011)

The seiyuu's for the characters are as follows(In order of appearance):

Hiroki Yasumoto (Asura): Best known for voicing Chad.

Junichi Suwabe (Yasha): Also known as Archer

Hirotaka Shimazawa (Wyzen)

Unshou Ishiduka (Augus)

Nobuo Tobita (Sergei): Does the japanese voice for Zetsu

Chikao Ohtsuka (Carlo): Does Doctor Eggman and Doctor Weil

Takako Honda (Olga): The voice actress for Anko Mitarashi

Masashi Ebara (Deus): Does Alastor (Shakugan No Shana) and......... Might Guy?

Rie Kugimiya (Mithra) : Does Shana Clone's. 

Looks like a nice All Star Cast we have here.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> It need more love on this particular site, though. I mean, it' made by CyberConnect2, the guys who make the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Series, how could any of the guys on here not rush to check out this game?



You seem me hype about this game, so you know I'm showing that love but, to be honest, I know Generations looks dope as hell but in reality, CC2 Naruto games aren't really out of this realm to make such a compassion but of course, like I said, I'm still hyped about this game. 



bigduo209 said:


> I think you're underestimating how much work CC2 puts into the Naruto games. I could understand if you were referring to other licensed games publishers tend to crank out, but CC2 puts in actual effort and are genuine fans of the series.
> *
> One thing I will admit is that the Naruto games will never taken seriously as fighting games; whether its because of the simplified mechanics, or because of the stigma associated anime-based games.*



I was about to counter your post until I saw this, which is completely true. It's one of the reasons why I would put the Gekitou Ninja Taisen/Clash of Ninja games any day over the Narultimate games and heck, why although not completely series, their games actually has tournaments.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 18, 2011)

I love how the most recent trailer's opening looks like a Sumi-e painting. Gives it an artistic feel to the game.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iysijDf0jnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G99GbHzJ48Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFv2kAJckzI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 22, 2011)

I sure hope that opening song is on the OST, Because I really want to know what the song is called.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2011)

This shit looks amazing.

But the gameplay looks boring.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 23, 2011)

It is just the first level, after all.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn, over 7 hours of cutscenes!

That's a lot for an action game.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome GIF I found is awesome!

 (NSFW Ads)


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

Meh, the game is so meh, I ll youtube the walkthrough for the story, This game has the Castlevania LoS and Dantes inferno syndrome. One weapon only game, with no modification whatsoever. I like to see my character improve, gain new abilities and more combos with time. variation. Once the story is done u have nothing else left to look forward to. No incentive to play harder modes because nothing to unlock. 

 Its already a QTE mess, I dont see how ppl can enjoy this. the gameplay looks awesome in-game but its overlapped by so much QTE. Eitherway good stuff.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 24, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Damn, over 7 hours of cutscenes!
> 
> That's a lot for an action game.


I hope the cut scenes are more then 

"arrrrgggg i'm angry!!!!!!!!!"

Regardless Asura should be a better character then Kratos.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 24, 2011)

^^ It's intentional. The developers made it intentional to have no level system and no upgrades, and your only weapons are your fists, just like God hand. The gameplay varys from basic modern beat-em controls, to railshooting, to clase scenes and to several other styles of gameplay not seen yet. And the QTE's For the most part don't kill you if you miss a button press, and you only get a shave of health off.

Besides, It Cyberconnect2 guys, aka Dot Hack and Ultimate Ninja, so its all good.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

slickcat said:


> Meh, the game is so meh, I ll youtube the walkthrough for the story, This game has the Castlevania LoS and Dantes inferno syndrome. One weapon only game, with no modification whatsoever. I like to see my character improve, gain new abilities and more combos with time. variation. Once the story is done u have nothing else left to look forward to. No incentive to play harder modes because nothing to unlock.
> 
> Its already a QTE mess, I dont see how ppl can enjoy this. the gameplay looks awesome in-game but its overlapped by so much QTE. Eitherway good stuff.



Sorry just find this funny from a guy with a NG3 sig 

It's easy. QTE are amazing to some. Some of us like the over the top madness with a simple press of a few buttons. That's just us though.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

?hh I have an NG3 sig but I m not buying the game, I dont support QTEs, but theres nothing wrong with having new art for a character I like, right?. 

So basically dont draw conclusions from certain things that arent what they seem. And I dont dislike QTEs that much, I just dont like them overused,if you understand what I mean. A good depiction of this is probably Ninja blade and this Asuras wrath, they are over the border QTE madness. Its always best when its kept to a minimum but hey, If ppl like it no worries.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 24, 2011)

You don't understand. The QTE's are part of the Scoring system for the game and that makes them different, and you have the Synchronic impacts, which means to time your press with them just right to get a high score.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2011)

That first stage of the game is epic. 



DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I sure hope that opening song is on the OST, Because I really want to know what the song is called.



Me too. I think it would fit well in the final battle. For some reason it's fun to fight while having a soothing music like that one playing in the background.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

@ demongodofchaos, Yeah I m aware of that, have you heard of the game Ninja blade. They did the same stuff there with the QTE, so you are rewarded for timing the presses at the right time. But hey its just my opinion of the game, I m sure many others are excited for it, and I m not against them. Its just that personally I was looking forward to the in-game combat more, which is very fluid, I like the hit detection and the weight of asuras attacks,but the game has nothing to offer me since I love unlocking new moves everytime or gaining new powers.

  Ninja Gaiden 3 is using this exact same route,and I ve been a fan of the series for quite a long time,boycotting it this time for the exact same reasons Asuras wrath shows.So dont worry about my opinion.People arent so easily influenced.

 Hopefully the story will be good


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Damn, over 7 hours of cutscenes!
> 
> That's a lot for an action game.



How long is the actual game?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2011)

The line between cutscene and qte blurs in this game though, what counts as what?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 24, 2011)

^^ No one knows yet, though I don't think most of the majorly interactive stuff counts as cutscenes, mostly the non interactive stuff, probably.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 24, 2011)

In the mean time, I'll roll over the opening stage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G99GbHzJ48Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFv2kAJckzI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 2, 2012)

Asura's Wrath is Famitsu magazine's 9th most anticipated game in the year of 2012. Not too shabby.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jan 2, 2012)

The game looks awesome and some intriguing story, but I fear it could become just a God of War thing. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 2, 2012)

^ You haven't been paying attention to the gameplay shown, have you.

It's as far from God Of war as you can get.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Game could be good if it weren't for the abundance of QTEs.


----------



## pussyking (Jan 3, 2012)

this shit looks mad! but i gotta agree with everyone else, demongodofchaos......not much gameplay up in this bitch.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course not, silly, they are just tutorials for things to come.

And speaking of which here's chapter 2 of the game!:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1N2aLAwvpI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckzp2DC6N9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Jan 10, 2012)

Demo is out on Japanese PSN, so far the impressions... haven't been flattering.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2012)

Corran said:


> Demo is out on Japanese PSN, so far the impressions... haven't been flattering.



Aye.

The consensus is that it's a good anime with a few QTE's sprinkled here and there.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

>A few

Having played both episodes, I can safely say without exaggeration that 75% of what they gave us for the demo was QTEs and cutscenes. And they're piss-easy QTEs as well (pressing the wrong button won't fail and it gives you plenty of time). The actual combat is very, very, very simplistic and the odds are _always_ in your favor every step of the way.

And the Shooter mechanics are "lolwut?". That's the only way I could describe them.

The game is entertaining but it feels less like a game every passing moment. I spent more time skipping cutscenes than actually "playing" anything. Maybe if I was more into something like Dragon Ball Z I'd enjoy it more, but the testosterone tug-of-war QTEs were boring. I'd like them a bit more if they were at least challenging as well.

Maybe they just made the game very piss-easy just for the demo. Can only hope.

Maybe I should've viewed some trailers before trying so I didn't go in with the misconception that there would be gameplay...


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully Capcom will delay the game so CC2 can better polish the gameplay mechanics, judging by player demo consensus .

Oh who am I kidding?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2012)

CC2's strong suit has always been cut scenes and QTE. They have a record of using them overwhelmingly in almost all of their previous naruto games in order to hide the lacklustre gameplay


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, I was joking when I once called it QTE Action the Game but that's really what this demo is. It's one thing to have the QTE be at the end of a boss fight or begin the next phase but for most of the fight to be a QTE? Not to mention you can fail some of these QTE and still advance. 

I honestly couldn't tell if I was doing the right thing sometimes. Asura gets himself pummeled to the ground so much that at times I thought I messed up the QTE. 

What this demo needed was something like this

[YOUTUBE]YjalC7RRrEI[/YOUTUBE]

Action game demos should have grunt fights and a boss fight to give us a feel of what to expect from both. There's only one instance of grunts in the demo but they're side stuff to attacking the ship. 

I could see this stuff working if it's limited to the boss fights. Apparently there are in fact grunts to fight and that looks more like a traditional action game. So let me try that as well.

And were those flashback scenes supposed to look that bad? 

Edit: And they need to fix the sound. I honestly couldn't here what was being said because the button prompt was making too much noise.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 10, 2012)

i really enjoyed the demo... but i think it would be a better game if it have some upgrades to Asura's


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

A nice upgrade would be gameplay.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 10, 2012)

Why don't game developers like us to play games anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

I had fun watching...I mean playing. 

No but really, was fun. Good rent.


----------



## shahrooz (Jan 11, 2012)

Played the demo and it was quite disappointing. I like everything about the game from the setting to the graphics and over the top DBZish fights. However it severely lacked gameplay. I had hoped that they could pull off a combat system equal to say the GOW series. But it was way to simple, especially the shooting felt off. Anybody know if the entire game is like this?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 11, 2012)

Won't buy it


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh well the demo sucked, not gonna buy this game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

The environments in this game look like ass.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

That's because half of it is in outer space.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 11, 2012)

poor capcom


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2012)

spent 15 minutes(maybe less) in the demo and i feel like i have done everything there is to do in the whole game already.. looks to be hella repetitive, it would be wiser to spend money on the DMC HD collection instead IMO..


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Why go for lower quality...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

Demo did kind of suck, but guys it was just a boss fight. We didn't even play the rest of the game. Just sayin.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Two boss fights.

That seemed impossible to not win.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2012)

Dark Souls is bout the only game where a boss gave me trouble.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you play Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 12, 2012)

MK9 Shao Kahn is a loser. Old Kahn was much harder to defeat


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Come back when you suck at fighting games


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2012)

The game seems more like a really long movie from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Come back when you suck at fighting games



Damn it... that means... never


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jan 13, 2012)

I was looking forward to the game but I honestly didn't like the demo. It got repetitive pretty quick.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

There's a difference between bosses that "don't give you trouble" and bosses that are impossible to lose against.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 13, 2012)

New Footage

[YOUTUBE]8S-VsdVjgLQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZoVNvvgpVAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> There's a difference between bosses that "don't give you trouble" and bosses that are impossible to lose against.



Maybe they'll be a harder mode?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

With more QTEs?

I like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Me too! Excited!


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope the Moon Boss is 25 QTEs this time instead of 20. That'd be so sexy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

The second boss was pretty cool, the first was meh for some minigames I suppose, but the cutscenes of killing him was neat I suppose.

This feels like an arcade game, in a good way.

However I will only pick this up if it has harder difficulties.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2012)

I may actually get this.

I don't think I've laughed so hard (like, literally, crying and sides aching) at a video game in a long, long time.  It just wouldn't let up and everything is so serious it's just too fucking funny.  I'll probably get it 2 weeks after release when it's in the bargain bin.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll just GameFly. Probably a day-long game at best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

i will watch the walkthrough via youtube.. it'll just be like playing the game i suppose..


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2012)

It's hard to feel like a badass when you can't really lose.

Most of the gameplay feels like a series of irritating obstructions to the visuals, tedious and completely uninvolved to the point of inanity.  And what's the point of getting the different scores on the QTEs when they have no bearing on the game whatsoever?


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Because it's supposed to make you feel OSSUM.

But it doesn't. It's like the L.A. Noire cases.

"Aww, that's too bad. You failed! But it's okay, you win anyway!" Reminds me of a part of George Carlin's "It's Bad For Ya'" stand-up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's hard to feel like a badass when you can't really lose.
> 
> Most of the gameplay feels like a series of irritating obstructions to the visuals, tedious and completely uninvolved to the point of inanity.  And what's the point of getting the different scores on the QTEs when they have no bearing on the game whatsoever?



Just little note, bosses do not equal = full game. There is regular fighting.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 15, 2012)

Bosses are a major point in any game, and failing on the work done on them is far from having little relevance.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

If a game can't even have extraordinary bosses, then why should we care about the goon-squad?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2012)

Cause plenty of games have better regular baddies and sub-bosses then actual bosses? 

I had fun with the boss fights. Though easy still fun to watch. Good rent.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll just watch old clips of DBZ online. Same thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2012)

And...that's why I'm gonna enjoy it  I <3 dbz.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 16, 2012)

This game does have extraordinary Boss fights. The full Augus vs Asura Boss fight was posted a few pages behind in this thread and it's very darn awesome. 

Perhaps it is just that we have different ideas of what is a good Boss battle though.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 16, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This game does have extraordinary Boss fights. The full Augus vs Asura Boss fight was posted a few pages behind in this thread and it's very darn awesome.
> 
> Perhaps it is just that we have different ideas of what is a good Boss battle though.



One that actually has gameplay?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This game does have extraordinary Boss fights. The full Augus vs Asura Boss fight was posted a few pages behind in this thread and it's very darn awesome.
> 
> Perhaps it is just that we have different ideas of what is a good Boss battle though.



Usually a culmination of all we've learned about the game thus far and a good challenge.

Not a DVD game you can play on your remote.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

If ghibli doesn't drop anything this year.

This might be the best anime movie of the year.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 16, 2012)

man i was really excited about this game, but after playing the demo it really seems like it'll really suck hard.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

Played the demo of this today on 360... I had high hopes... wasn't expecting a QTE fest. 

Sorry Capcom, maybe I'll buy this when it's in the bargain bin. Not a day one purchase. 







If I remember.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah the game does look really awesome and all, but the main problem is
the quantity of QTE's that there is in the game. If it was done a la God of War
it would have been cool. But it almost looks like its an interactive movie game
with only QTE gameplay. Not sure if getting this day one anymore.

And yeah Zetman is an awesome Manga


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Demo is that bad? I haven't seen a positive reception of the demo yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Because it's being  marketed as something it's not.

We keep getting this ULTRA AWESOME BALLS OF STEEL ACTION GAME promise and instead we're getting a lot of spectacle with minimal involvement.  Had they, say, actually _said what the fucking game was about_ instead of playing coy then they'd have probably been received better--or ignored, but look at what it _is_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Because it's being  marketed as something it's not.
> 
> We keep getting this ULTRA AWESOME BALLS OF STEEL ACTION GAME promise and instead we're getting a lot of spectacle with minimal involvement.  Had they, say, actually _said what the fucking game was about_ instead of playing coy then they'd have probably been received better--or ignored, but look at what it _is_.



Actually, if there's one thing i can't fault CC2 about, it's that they've always advertised this game as Heavy Rain: Action Anime Edition. At least each time they've shown gameplay trailers. Which were the majority.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 22, 2012)

It was a pretty good movie but it hurt my arm.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't imagine why they didn't include this in the demo 

[YOUTUBE]3CcKWYxgt3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

More reasons for him to "URaaaarghhh!!"


----------



## Juri (Jan 27, 2012)

A few new shots in this preview. Seems he has a higher form where he himself grows large and gets four gigantic arms and a fiery aura.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Played the Demo, 

Buying this now

so fucking epic

Love QTEs


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because it's supposed to make you feel OSSUM.
> 
> But it doesn't. It's like the L.A. Noire cases.
> 
> "Aww, that's too bad. You failed! But it's okay, you win anyway!" Reminds me of a part of George Carlin's "It's Bad For Ya'" stand-up.



Not even, because at least in L.A Noire it shows a report that you played the game like shit....although you still move on.

I'm very disappointed with this game, the Bosses were just boring as hell.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

I like they are trying to do some thing different then just following the DMC/God of war formula


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 27, 2012)

Im sure there are situations where you lose, they just didnt put them in the demo.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Stuff happens
It looks flashy
I guess gamers like flashy
Plays like an interactive movie

Gameplay is short and pretty close to being skippable
hmmm seems a bit casual well not casual because this is capcom but dumbed down


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Capcom can't make a "casual" game why?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not big on expecting challenge from my action movie where I sometimes press buttons.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I like they are trying to do some thing different then just following the DMC/God of war formula



You mean by removing any modicum of challenge?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean by removing any modicum of challenge?



*"Demo"*

i expect in the final product especially towards the end those QTE's to give a big reflex work out.i mean seriously did you forget the entire concept of a Difficulty setting?

also I played NUNS2 iam not worried.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

you mean the QTE you can't lose/has no adverse side effects?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

in the Demo.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Why the Hell would someone put a demo up, then, of a game that is completely unlike the final product of the game? That's just idiotic. It defeats the entire purpose of the demo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why the Hell would someone put a demo up, then, of a game that is completely unlike the final product of the game? That's just idiotic. It defeats the entire purpose of the demo.



name one demo that ever let you play on hard mode, please.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Super Meat Boy.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember when I had a shred of faith in capcom.

Such naive times.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

Capcom is only publishing its being made by CyberConnect2


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol, the Demo was always put on the easiest difficulty.

Dumb asses.

And I loved the boss fights of this. Never has there been something so over the top since Bayonetta.

As for the QTEs: Unlike most QTE's I feel like your actually Doing something by the fact that most of them are a direct manipulation of Asura himself.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> name one demo that ever let you play on hard mode, please.



All of the ninja gaiden demos

Dante's Inferno demo

Darksiders demo

Yakuza 3&4 demo

Not sure if God of war III demo came with a Hard mode.

Those come to mind.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 28, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Lol, the Demo was always put on the easiest difficulty.
> 
> Dumb asses.
> 
> ...



So when a game's difficulty settings go up we see a games design change?
I guess it will be harder QTE's where I have to press the single button even faster.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *"Demo"*
> 
> i expect in the final product especially towards the end those QTE's to give a big reflex work out.i mean seriously did you forget the entire concept of a Difficulty setting?
> 
> also I played NUNS2 iam not worried.



>expecting it to me exactly like UNS2 when the genre is different.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 28, 2012)

im sure it will be like gow

qte boss fights and mindless mashing during actual gameplay


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> So when a game's difficulty settings go up we see a games design change?
> I guess it will be harder QTE's where I have to press the single button even faster.


 and if u don't hit it in time u get smacked  back to the beginning of the fight or die, simple



Kaitou said:


> >expecting it to me exactly like UNS2 when the genre is different.


 learn to read.

i played NUNS2 it was good, its the same developer so iam not worried, , allot of the  qte's and boss fights were hard *kakuzu Shivers*


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

Played the demo.

My hype for the game.......


Just went through roof and straight for the moon.

And we get to play as asura looking like this at some point:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

Dude, you need to downsize your sig.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

I just did.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmmm, I find this to be an interesting article.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

So each episode is around 20 minutes, 18 in all? That makes the entire game around 6 hours. =/


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a pretty long movie


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

You know what a better use of my day is? Watching all 3 LoTR extended cut.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm waiting for them to announce easy mode, where the QTEs finish themselves without the need of pressing a button.

Oh wait...


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> So each episode is around 20 minutes, 18 in all? That makes the entire game around 6 hours. =/



If you believe IGN, though, less than half of that 20 minutes is actually spent _playing_ the game.

They estimate five minutes each, so that means the gameplay lasts about... 90 minutes.

But they still go on to defend the game up and down and say it's "Oh so awesome!"


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, Total Cutscenes that's non interactible is 7 hours.

And lol, saying this has no gameplay. how laughable. Is Panzer Dragoon esque rail sooting not considered gameplay now?

And Hello. The Demo was set on easy and the hard mode was so hard not even the CEO of CC2 could beat it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

Sauce please.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

No one said it has no gameplay.

It was said it only has about an hour and a half of gameplay.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Except no, that's not it at all. That's just an assumption.

^^


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

7 hours of cutscenes...

friend

edit: Also none of that mentions gameplay at all.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

The Non Interactible kind. All the stuff that is interactible is not counted. It's the skippable ones that are cutscenes.

Plus 23 minutes of extras.

And Saying QTE's aren't a form of Gameplay  is laughable.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

It isn't and it's not.

Pressa button to continue the movie is not gameplay. that's just pause and play on DVD


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

>Previews of the final build after having finished 2/3rds of the game
>"Assumptions"

Kids these days...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, it is. It allows you to preforms actions regular gameplay cannot, thus, it is a type of gameplay. It's how Shenmue did it, its how the Berserk Dreamcast game did it, and it's how resident evil 4 and god of war did it as well.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a cutscene

Or would you call Movies video games now as well?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

And that's why those are called QUICK-TIME EVENTS. Not gameplay. QTEs are separated. Always have been.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

And it matters how, now? When critical reception of Heavy Rain is considered rather positive, saying that QTE's are a failed mechanic despite that? Wow.

At least this is better than Ninja Thery's failed DmC, with all it's flip flops on what it is, and insulting and being jerks to the previous fanbases.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

>Heavy Rain
>Good "game"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It isn't and it's not.
> 
> Pressa button to continue the movie is not gameplay. that's just pause and play on DVD



Hold up...Heavy Rain is one of my favorite games of all time. Don't be dissing QTE. They are a form of gameplay and to me it's pretty fun


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> And it matters how, now? When critical reception of Heavy Rain is considered rather positive, saying that QTE's are a failed mechanic despite that? Wow.
> 
> At least this is better than *Ninja Thery's failed DmC*, with all it's flip flops on what it is, and insulting and being jerks to the previous fanbases.



How has it failed when it hasn't even come out yet? I mean, we haven't even seen the final build of the game. You shouldn't be so quick to call it an failure with what little we've seen.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Heavy Rain is a cool movie

Game not so much.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

youtube Link for Gametrailers preview:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2jbW4_KC9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

To put it into perspective, it's as much a game as a visual novel is.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Heavy Rain is a cool movie
> 
> Game not so much.



Every game can be broken down to being "Press a button = continue" really. So argument is invalid.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNAjDNSXKXs&feature=context&context=G246d3ddFAAAAAAAAFAA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyVJUh64BGU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh don't try and bullshit your point with a generalization.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh don't try and bullshit your point with a generalization.



Don't try to say QTE aren't a gameplay type. Can go back and forth homeboy, but in the end I doubt we'll change each others mind. You're as hard headed as I am afterall


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Asura's Wrath isn't worth sixty bucks.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think we can all agree that Asura's Wrath isn't worth sixty bucks.



This.

A rent or borrowing at best.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

It's worth 60 bucks to me.

We'll just have to see when reviews for the game start trickling out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

It is why God gave us GameFly.

Beat it in one day and send it back.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm renting AW yep. Don't have the money for it, to many other games coming out.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

I wonder if this game'll have as much QTE's as Ninja Blade.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll probably be using RedBox or GameFly as well.

Beat it and return it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I wonder if this game'll have as much QTE's as Ninja Blade.



I love Ninja Blade


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 30, 2012)

It's meant to be something of an interactive anime like how Heavy Rain and Indigo Prophecy were Interactive Crime dramas, but they were all executed wonderfully.

Same here, IMO.

Agreeing to disagree is the best option here.

I got the penny arcade comic via the gamestop pre order to go with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyVJUh64BGU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



I'd tap that. :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think we can all agree that Asura's Wrath isn't worth sixty bucks.



No We Can't.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I meant the sensible people, obviously.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd pay a few bucks for it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

I look forward to when it inevitably hits the bargain bin by April.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No We Can't.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

Unless it's more gameplay time than expected, I won't pay more than 20 for it. It does look dope as fuck, tho'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2012)

most third person  action games like this aren't that long in general, i beat bayonetta in 2 days, and it was still my second favorite game of the year.

the fight with augus looks like it will be worth the money alone


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

The game looks great alright (but no a 60 bucks game) but I can't just deal with this QTE button-masher crap. 

So I'll just rent it and enjoy it and return it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm honestly waiting until they just release it as an anime without all the stupid QTE graphics getting in the way.  Enjoyability doubles at the very least.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

>90 minutes of gameplay
>"Beat a game in two days"


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Just played the demo. It really would be better if it focused more on gameplay. CC2 really has to learn how to have QTE's spaced out and used correctly like in God Of War. I'd either rent it, or wait for the price drop, or just forget it altogether  and wait for Metal Gear Revengeance since Platinum games most certainly won't fill it to the brim with QTEs.

Although I feel a little bad saying this but I'm glad didn't live up to my expectations since Blazblue Extend comes out at the same month as Asura's Wrath and I was unsure of which one to get, but after playing the demo now I really know that it'd be wise to stick to Blazblue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2012)

^ iam sick of the god of war formula, the boss battles were the best part of NUNS2 CC is taking what worked their and making it the priority


Krory said:


> >90 minutes of gameplay
> >"Beat a game in two days"



>The Point
>you Missed it


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ iam sick of the god of war formula, the boss battles were the best part of NUNS2 CC is taking what worked their and making it the priority



Well, don't get me wrong. The scenes where the QTEs take place are REAL nice and I love action packed scenes, but at the same time, I still want more than just good looking interactive scenes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2012)

Fools...


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

If the demo focused on the gameplay of the game, it would've ended up being half of the gameplay IN the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2012)

What's your point?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2012)

i Doubt it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ iam sick of the god of war formula, the boss battles were the best part of NUNS2 CC is taking what worked their and making it the priority


The funny thing about what you're saying is that UNS2's boss battles were spread out, they weren't constantly thrown in your face at every moment. 

The story mode to UNS2 also used the existing fighting system and a RPG-like hub world to keep things mixed up. Extracting just the QTE portion isn't good because that's what this game only has to offer, CC2 ignoring those parts of UNS2 to create this game wasn't the wisest decision.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *The story mode to UNS2 also used the existing fighting system and a RPG-like hub world to keep things mixed up. *


but that sucked, the "rpg hub world", was nothing but a  useless waste in time, that was almost unplayble, you wanted to skip that shit and get to the boss fights, and story sections.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2012)

Naruto's fucking hub world was so bad it took down the game a whole point for me. The boss battles were easily the best part of the game. And no one has even played the full game so you have no clue how spread out the boss battles are. Let's see...*Expects Krory troll response*


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 31, 2012)

I've kind of thought about it but maybe it's possible that this game has a mode mainly dedicated to fighting and no QTE's?

Like Bloody Palace from Devil May Cry, Lost Chapter: Angel Slayer from Bayonetta, and Challenge of the Gods from God of War?

If it does then I may actually buy it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I've kind of thought about it but maybe it's possible that this game has a mode mainly dedicated to fighting and no QTE's?
> 
> Like Bloody Palace from Devil May Cry, Lost Chapter: Angel Slayer from Bayonetta, and Challenge of the Gods from God of War?
> 
> If it does then I may actually buy it.



hurray for mindless button mashing


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2012)

Irony            ?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 1, 2012)

I Believe it would be a nice idea as a special unlockable challenge mode. The only difference is probably a QTE finisher at the end of each Level.

The Post Launch DLC might have something special. I wonder what it could be.

Also, Shin Shoryukening a Turtle via QTE is awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hurray for mindless button mashing


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Obvious God Hand/ MadWorld/ Bayonetta/ Vanquish/ Anarchy Reigns/ Fist Of The North Star Reference is obvious.

Also, Youtube links for new Gametrailers Gameplay:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlkIdNR_CHY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvZ8AzQznz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> but that sucked, the "rpg hub world", was nothing but a  useless waste in time, that was almost unplayble, you wanted to skip that shit and get to the boss fights, and story sections.





crazymtf said:


> Naruto's fucking hub world was so bad it took down the game a whole point for me. The boss battles were easily the best part of the game. And no one has even played the full game so you have no clue how spread out the boss battles are. Let's see...*Expects Krory troll response*


Who cares about the hub-world? I'm talking about some of the shit you do in and out of it. The point I'm trying to get across is that UNS2 had some variety in the form of a competent story mode and a fighting game, while this only relies on an unproven story/adventure that might not measure up when it's all said and done.

The boss fights for UNS2 were fun but they were only a part of the whole game. You also had fights that weren't QTE centric, like missions that you fought against enhanced versions of other characters.

Most action-adventure games have something like upgrading new weapons and abilities, something interesting to make you want to go back and play after you finish it. If this game doesn't have that much, then it can only fall back on the one thing that might not even be good.


Spartan1337 said:


> I've kind of thought about it but maybe it's possible that this game has a mode mainly dedicated to fighting and no QTE's?
> 
> Like Bloody Palace from Devil May Cry, Lost Chapter: Angel Slayer from Bayonetta, and Challenge of the Gods from God of War?
> 
> If it does then I may actually buy it.


That's primarily what I'm talking about, missions or challenges that add some replay value to the game. Not a lot of replay value mind you, but something to get into outside of the main game when you're done.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> ^ Obvious God Hand/ MadWorld/ Bayonetta/ Vanquish/ Anarchy Reigns/ Fist Of The North Star Reference is obvious.



Woosh right over your head.

This game will be fun to watch just for all the insane shit though.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 1, 2012)

No, really, It's just as button mashy as those games are with that style of QTE.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Woosh right over your head.
> 
> *This game will be fun to watch just for all the insane shit though*.



Darn right it will which is why I am going to get this when its like $15 or something. Or better yet rent it if I can, I cant endorse a game like this when things like Darkness 2 and kingdom of amalur come out in the same month.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> No, really, It's just as button mashy as those games are with that style of QTE.



Right over your fucking head.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 2, 2012)

Um, nope.

Just as button mashy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK2Q4v5YBPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

It's not about being just as button mashy...


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah, yes...

"Gameplay."


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

What is "play"?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2012)

Recently played the Demo for this game. Can't wait for this one


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

>Pushed back two weeks in Europe
>Officially competing with Mass Effect 3 and Street Fighter X Tekken
>So screwed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2012)

Played the demo. Love the weird Hindu inspired Sci Fi setting and over the top execution but again, this barely qualifies as a game. It's too bad.

Also, is the english dub shit, my god.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 10, 2012)

Is anyone honestly going to buy this? For me the demo just didnt cut it and from gameplay videos you can tell it's really repetitive. It's not even the good kind of repetition that at least keeps you entertained. I'm still debating so I a delay doesn't really bother me especially if in the end I may just end up renting it. Now that it seems to be going up against Mass Effect 3, just makes me want to buy it less.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm just gonna watch all the cutscenes and youtube. Just like I do Uncharted. Bwhahaha


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 10, 2012)

At least uncharted is way better than this game.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2012)

What's wrong with this game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not a game.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2012)

^It'd be great if you could elaborate more as to why......


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2012)

Basically it plays like an interactive movie. Its just one huge cutscene with intermitten bits of button mashing and quick play button pressing.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 11, 2012)

Basically.

There has to be some kind of balance I guess. MGS always struck a good balance between cinematic and gameplay. Day 1 rent.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 11, 2012)

MGS was too cutscene heavy. That's what made the game boring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2012)

Only if you have a severe case of ADD.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 11, 2012)

It was so boring I didn't pay money for a movie. Game is not that great. It's more cutscenes than gameplay. Overrated.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

special koon you still being super duper swpecial :33


----------



## Juri (Feb 17, 2012)

lol DLC


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2012)

IGn review made me pretty excited to rent it. Sounds like a fun and exciting 6 hour game.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> IGn review made me pretty excited to rent it. Sounds like a fun and exciting 6 hour game.



Same here. I'm also glad it addressed all my issues. Especially since it was those issues that were keeping me from buying it. Now I know this is better for a rent or a buy in the far future when the price drops.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> lol DLC



;-;

I wish it was SF4 DLC


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

The hell?


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 17, 2012)

SMH at the gameplay score.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

well a game needs gameplay you know.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 17, 2012)

Clearly they couldn't appreciate the


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 17, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Clearly they couldn't appreciate the









zenieth said:


> well a game needs gameplay you know.



That's the thing, the reviewer was willing to overlook the flaws of it and still give it a decent score, what happen to judging game for the gameplay?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 17, 2012)

Eh... Yea... 

Definitely gonna skip this and wait for Metal Gear Revengeance now. Too bad... This game had potential, but was ruined by lack of gameplay. It may be an unique experience but I just don't wanna shell out 60 dollars for basically an interactive movie with slight "pauses"(gameplay) in between.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Played the demo, gameplay is pretty awful, do repetitive thing "X" to fill burst gauge then press R2 to watch a cutscene with a couple of QTEs at the beginning, the whole game is literally like that, I'll probably buy it at the bargain bin or maybe I'll youtube, it'd be more interactive than the actual game.


----------



## Juri (Feb 17, 2012)

For those curious, the LP is up on youtube up to episode 15 last I checked.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> For those curious, the season is up on youtube up to episode 15 last I checked.



fixed that for you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that 6 hours of gameplay isn't worth $65


I've played DLC longer than that.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree that 6 hours of gameplay isn't worth $65



From the IGN review



> Whichever way you look at it, a game that essentially constitutes *maybe two hours of gameplay if you take out all of the cutscenes and timed button-pressin*g....



At best this'll be an eventual bargain bin buy for me.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 18, 2012)

It looks like an amazing game and I really want to play it but like some people said, I don't think it's worth $60. When it goes for $35 or less I'm definitely going to get it then. I played the demo and was blown away


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 18, 2012)

Hard to justify paying 60 bucks for a 6 hour cutscene.  Maybe I will get it used for 5-10 bucks down the road, but no way I can pay full price for something like that.

Vanquish was only 6 hours or so but it was pure insane gameplay for the entire 6 hours.  A short game is fine so long as it has great gameplay, but this is unacceptable. Hard to imagine what capcom is thinking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

This game has more cutscenes than gameplay?  And i was really looking forward to this........


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a sucker for Cinematic Cutscenes, but damn...That's just a tad too much for me, looks like my 60 down is going towards Devil May Cry Collection.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn, not even worth 5 bucks


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2012)

Well more bucks for other games..: very dissapointed


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

@ people taking IGN's score seriously 

Please...these are the people that gave KH2 a shitty review and were considered clinically insane by RPG gamer website.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd like to see you make something as objective as average length of game seem wrong, Bender.

IGN is a bad reviewer but here's the thing. People are mad because they gave it a higher score than it deserved gameplay wise


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

IGN seemed pretty generous to me actually. I was expecting an uber flop.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> IGN seemed pretty generous to me actually. I was expecting an uber flop.



Famitsu gave it at 38/40. But then again, it's Famitsu 

Besides, the length thing is pretty objective. Regardless of your opinion on it, this game is mostly cutscenes and QTE with bits of actual gameplay in between.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'd like to see you make something as objective as average length of game seem wrong, Bender.



At least give it a 7.9. Shit, giving Asura's Wrath a 7.5 seems like the same type of score that ghastly and redundant Capcom game God Hand got. 



> IGN is a bad reviewer but here's the thing. People are mad because they gave it a higher score than it deserved gameplay wise



@C_A 

Eh, Famitsu does somewhat give mundane scores. Sometimes they're off sometimes they're not.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's the thing

God Hand had gameplay


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Here's the thing
> 
> God Hand had gameplay



It was also redundant as fucking hell.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> It was also redundant as fucking hell.



Which would still be an improvement over Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> It was also redundant as fucking hell.



How can it be redundant? The game is centered around beating the shit out of people how is the gameplay not useful in fulfilling that.....Oh wait i get it, you'd rather watch the fights instead of playing them hence the defence of this turgid shit.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2012)

God Hand seemed like a generic beat-em-up is why I say that.



Krory said:


> Which would still be an improvement over Asura's Wrath.



Just because it's all QTE?  It barely took me 6 hours long to finish Heavy Rain as a result of all the QTE's. IMO this is like the anime version of that. I'll wait to see more reviews before I decide not to buy the game. It's not just IGN's review of KH that pisses me off but the God Hand game which you'd prefer over Asura's wrath they based their review off the entirety of the first level.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2012)

God Hand got a 3/10...


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 19, 2012)

Bender said:


> God Hand seemed like a generic beat-em-up is why I say that.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it's all QTE?  *It barely took me 6 hours long to finish Heavy Rain as a result of all the QTE's. IMO this is like the anime version of that.* I'll wait to see more reviews before I decide not to buy the game. It's not just IGN's review of KH that pisses me off but the God Hand game which you'd prefer over Asura's wrath they based their review off the entirety of the first level.



Heavy rain had consequences when you failed to press the right commands, from what I can see from this game that doesn?t seem to be the case.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2012)

On another note,I watched all 18 episodes + the OVA for Asura's Wrath.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnz5lrRgs8c&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP56C5030AC0A8A61F[/YOUTUBE]


I swear this is the best anime this season,and I am not even kidding..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2012)

Bender said:


> God Hand seemed like a generic beat-em-up is why I say that.



Well, it wasn't. It probably has the best fighting engine of any beat-em-up out there. It's almost fucking perfect with INSANE amounts of dynamic variety. And the bosses only complemented the said fighting engine.

Sure, everything ELSE about the game was terrible and people annoyingly tend to not take consideration about such flaws when praising this cult classic but run-of-the-mill beat-em-up this was not. It's one of the best.



Bender said:


> Just because it's all QTE?  It barely took me 6 hours long to finish Heavy Rain as a result of all the QTE's. IMO this is like the anime version of that. I'll wait to see more reviews before I decide not to buy the game. It's not just IGN's review of KH that pisses me off but the God Hand game which you'd prefer over Asura's wrath they based their review off the entirety of the first level.



The funny part is that Heavy Rain actually has more gameplay sections than Asura's Wrath. Plus Heavy Rain always presented itself as story where the QTE interactive movie actually made sense since you're always answering questions that would affect the outcome of the story as you're investigating a mystery like you're in a crime drama. There's consequences in the way you play this interactive movie. If you fuck up, it's not game over, you pass on to another character where they can finish the game in a different context.

Everything that happens in Asura's Wrath could have been translated into gameplay because all they do is fucking fight and mash a button to pass to the next stage. That's why this game is a giant missed opportunity. The excuse of this being an "anime" is fucking irrelevant. Devil May Cry is pretty much an anime. Bayonetta is pretty much an anime. God Hand is pretty much an anime. Know what they had? Gameplay. And very good one at that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> On another note,I watched all 18 episodes + the OVA for Asura's Wrath.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnz5lrRgs8c&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP56C5030AC0A8A61F[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



10 seconds in...

HAhhh, hurrrhhhh, hyaahhhh.

Does he do that through the whole game? Because that was some of the most annoying shit.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly, even if this game had more gameplay, it still probably wouldn't be that good. The gameplay itself leaves alot to be desired. It's not nearly as advanced as God Of War, DMC, or Bayonetta's gameplay. There's only one tactic and that's just mashing one button until the enemy's defeated.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> 10 seconds in...
> 
> HAhhh, hurrrhhhh, hyaahhhh.
> 
> *Does he do that through the whole game?* Because that was some of the most annoying shit.




He does that more than he punches people.

And he punches an awful lot of people.






This should have been a 26 episodes anime made by Gainax..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 20, 2012)

The vid is gone, bastard removed it


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

^

When youtube gets on your ass you have no choice but to do it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 20, 2012)

I know....but I wanna watch the animu~~~~ FUU~ They have been dicks lately though. Screw you new internet bills/laws w/e.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 20, 2012)

Good thing i saw the entire thing then.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 21, 2012)

It's released today ! Anyone gonna buy it for the Manliness ? Or just rent and basta !


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2012)

^Thanks for letting me know, I'll go and see if it's out where I live to buy it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the game. I started it up and I put the controller down to watch the opening cinematic.....like a dumbass and forgot there was QTE in the game. Whoda thunk? But sometimes the music is louder than the VA, which is kinda annoying at times.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

Waiting until it drops to $20-15 price. Not worth 60 to me, from what i saw.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2012)

Just gonna go ahead and re-post what I said in the other thread (before I found this one):



> So I've been waiting for this game for a long time now. It came out today and I decided to look up some YouTube videos to check out the gameplay before going out to buy it. Now, I wasn't too impressed with the demo; stunning visuals and all, but not much you could call a gaming experience. Anyway, I'm on YouTube watching Asura's Wrath gameplay videos, and it steadily dawns on me...
> 
> *This game is complete dogshit.*
> 
> ...



Asura's Wrath should serve as a prime example for future game developers...of what NOT to do.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

So much rage here on this game. Even though ever since showned the game was basically QTE only. It's like people didn't see it coming or something


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So much rage here on this game. Even though ever since showned the game was basically QTE only. It's like people didn't see it coming or something



I am only guilty of hoping that this game wouldn't be shit.

Foolish, I know.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

The game was always 80% QTE. So why is this a shock? It's like when Heavy Rain came out and people are like "WHAT? NO COMBAT!?". Listen to what the developers say. I wasn't even closely watching this title and knew this was gonna basically be a QTE game. I think it'll be fun at that, can't wait to get my gamefly in tomorrow.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

The chapters are really short in length so far, I am betting this is like an 8 hour game. This game plays out like an anime series, they have recaps and "what is coming up next" with each chapter, etc.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Just gonna go ahead and re-post what I said in the other thread (before I found this one):
> 
> 
> *
> Asura's Wrath should serve as a prime example for future game developers...of what NOT to do.*



Of making a game that's chock full of QTEs? Definitely.

And anyone wanna make an guess about when the price'll drop?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

faster than Ensalved did, hell, that game dropped from 40 to like 20 in about 4 months.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

Dropping fast doesn't really have much to do with quality. Half life, Bioshock, Mass Effect 2, all dropped within a couple of months of release.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Aight, after playing 3 hours of it so far, I can say that it isn't 80 percent QTE, more like 50%. I love the anime series style they throw into it. Like "commercial breaks", the previous and upcoming style previews they do between each episode. That and the extra exposition they throw in between each episode. One thing that I noticed, is that if you are a serious gamer, turn this on Hard mode from the beg, because it is pretty easy sauce as long as you have quick reflexes.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Dropping fast doesn't really have much to do with quality. Half life, Bioshock, Mass Effect 2, all dropped within a couple of months of release.



Yeah sometimes it does, I bet those games only dropped to 50 or 40 dollars after a few months while mediocre games like Enslaved drop to 30 and 20 dollars in a few months.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah sometimes it does, I bet those games only dropped to 50 or 40 dollars after a few months while mediocre games like Enslaved drop to 30 and 20 dollars in a few months.



Uhh no I got half life 2 for 25 bucks two months after release. My friend scored Mass Effect 2 for PS3 a month after release for 30 bucks. It's not really that hard to find price drops after the frist month no matter what quality. Unless it's some JRPG only few thousand people own.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Those price drops you are talking are probably only during special holidays or sell off weeks.

I remember Deus Ex: HR and it's CE went down to 30 bucks for about a week or 2 and is back up again to 45-50 dollars.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 22, 2012)

So....

Has anyone finished this game yet? Anyone wanna give a decent review about it? And also confirm if there's at least any extra modes?

You know what, knowing Capcom, they'll likely just make some type of battle-only mode as some DLC. These are the same people which made game cheats from DR2 as DLC.

Yes, I already know about the VS Ryu DLC.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I am playing it as we speak, on episode 10 right now. The thing is...I knew what I was getting into when I picked the game up. I am not going to be one of those people that say "Oh man, this is 50% QTE", cuz it is, and I don't have a problem with it, in this game. It is kinda meant for it, to do some of the craziest shit he does in this game. I knew it was going to be more on the short side since they were going for a thematic over the top shounen anime feel. So with that said, other than a few hiccups like sometimes the music might be a bit too loud over the voices, I don't have a problem with it. It prob isn't worth your $60 completely because it is short, but, it was worth the amount that I paid for it. Either way, go rent it, if you aren't going to buy it, and you might like it, considering at your sig.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Those price drops you are talking are probably only during special holidays or sell off weeks.
> 
> I remember Deus Ex: HR and it's CE went down to 30 bucks for about a week or 2 and is back up again to 45-50 dollars.



Price I'm talking about are when they drop in places I shop like Amazon and Target. I dunno where you shop, but when I say price drop I mean where I can find them for that price from now on. No sale. If it was a sale, I'd say "I saw it on sale that week or temporary price drop"


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy fucking shit episode 12. Just went fucking super saiyian and this friend looks fucking badass.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Is the game separated into Episodes? And are you actually "playing" this P.O.S?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

My gamefly comes in tomorrow. Excited to get a few hours into it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Have to wait till the store opens  (yeah, like 11 hours from now) before I could buy it.



> The game was always 80% QTE. So why is this a shock? It's like when Heavy Rain came out and people are like "WHAT? NO COMBAT!?". Listen to what the developers say. I wasn't even closely watching this title and knew this was gonna basically be a QTE game. I think it'll be fun at that, can't wait to get my gamefly in tomorrow.



Instead of QTE clean the dishes. We see people getting their shit wrecked. Which is a okay in my book.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is the game separated into Episodes? And are you actually "playing" this P.O.S?



Yes, it is split up into many episodes, just like an anime series. Pretty shounen like, so I am at the point where I got my powerup from the usual final desperate / pissed off moment so far and bout to lay the whoop ass on these cowardly bitch ass hos.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Have to wait till the store opens  (yeah, like 11 hours from now) before I could buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of QTE clean the dishes. We see people getting their shit wrecked. Which is a okay in my book.



Lol, yup, my thoughts, and shit really gets wrecked in here.

Lol there is this achievement where you go to the spa and shit and you get these hoes that come out and you get an achievement if you stare at her tits. Also another one if you catch all the peeping toms at the spa with these 2 chicks that come out to cater to you in the spa. You get to splash water on them, and when you go to grab the chick's tits, you get cockblocked by this one mofo.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Fuck all ya'll haters this game is fucking eye candy. Some of the cinematography makes me cry at times. Boss battles are fucking insane, ahem Yasha.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't lie to yourself. For a movie it is really nice. but the game is meeeeh


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

If you say so brah. Either way, it is fucking beautiful to look at. This game is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over the top, but I am loving every second of it.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If you say so brah. Either way, it is fucking beautiful to look at. This *ANIME MOVIE* is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over the top, but I am loving every second of it.



Fixed ot for ya and with this I agree... I will wait till this movie will drop in price to match an actual Blu Ray movie


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2012)

kinda expected it to be a QTE mess from all the videos i saw a few months back. I'll get it when its cheap or if someone has it and i go over their house and play. Real actual gameplay for a game concept like this would have been fucking amazing but we all know that would never happen with the lazy developers of today and Capcom being stuck in 1998.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Fixed ot for ya and with this I agree... I will wait till this movie will drop in price to match an actual Blu Ray movie



Just go rent it then. It is DEF worth atleast a rent. I just finished the game. And unlocked the special ending episode. Shit was so beautiful at the end, I def shed some man tears at the end cuz of the animation and art for that last fight. Hmm...they should do a Tengen Toppa game like this. It would really suit it.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe if I want to see a nice movie... But for now I'm playing some games


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

and what "games" are you playing now?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 23, 2012)

Games with gameplay


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahhh...so you playing Asura's Wrath too eh? Gameplay Heavy.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah of course it really has heavy gameplay... The most challenging as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

I hate gamers of today. I really do...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to know what cmtf thinks. I could give a shit about the taste of people who watch moe.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

>Paying sixty dollars for 90 minutes of gameplay

Kids these days...


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want to know what cmtf thinks. I could give a shit about the taste of people who watch moe.


I couldn't give you my opinion anyways since I haven't played the full game.

And moe is better than the shit you call good you motherflucker.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Moe-->Good.

I'm not the one who plays NIS games.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want to know what cmtf thinks. I could give a shit about the taste of people who watch moe.



I'll tell ya soon. Got my gamefly copy today.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Either way. Atleast go rent it. Esu, you wanna watch a 20 episode anime series where shit gets torn up? then rent it. Go to w/e you rent games and get it. Fucking cinematic fights are fucking over the top crazy. It isn't moe but it was some good entertainment and button smashing. Yesterday I was  pissed off bout something that happened IRL. I turned on the game, beat the holy shit out of some people, and I felt better. Also, punk ass Gnome, you still didnt watch Fate? or read Wolfen Crest?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a busy person. I'll get to it in a year.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, figures.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome, you like Darksiders, so whatever you fucking say about my tastes is fucking invalidated. Eat a dick.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Either way. Atleast go rent it. Esu, *you wanna watch a 20 episode anime series where shit gets torn up?* then rent it. Go to w/e you rent games and get it. *Fucking cinematic fights are fucking over the top crazy.* It isn't moe but it was some good entertainment and button smashing. Yesterday I was  pissed off bout something that happened IRL. *I turned on the game, beat the holy shit out of some people*, and I felt better. Also, punk ass Gnome, you still didnt watch Fate? or read Wolfen Crest?





Btw, I still love action stuff though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

WAVE OF THE FUTURE - games that play themselves.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Dat fucking Olga.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

And the dub isn't really that bad, Got Steve Blum, Liam O'Brian and others. Dat Liam know how to scream.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> YOUR GOOD TASTE OFFENDS ME!!!



It's okay man, it happens.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat fucking Olga.


Link is broken but I went to the site to check it out.

I got that bitch as my avatar on PSN. 



Gnome said:


> I LIKE SHITTY GAMES!



I figured. Now that's done and over with.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Whoa...Darksiders owned. Don't be talking shit about good games homies. A moe is retarded. I hate that garbage, but I hate most of anime art now days. It's to...pedo like.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa...Darksiders owned. Don't be talking shit about good games homies. A moe is retarded. I hate that garbage, but I hate most of anime art now days. It's to...pedo like.



Darksiders...sucked and I'm completely underwhelmed by it gameplay wise and especially character wise considering they had Joe Madureira....HIM as fucking creative director.

And what the fuck is "A moe"?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa...Darksiders owned. Don't be talking shit about good games homies. A moe is retarded. I hate that garbage, but I hate most of anime art now days. It's to...pedo like.



Before:


*Spoiler*: __ 









After:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


When they collide

pek


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like both actually. Grew up on the old school but like the new school as well. Nothing that really makes before better than after and vice versa.

Nuclear Jesus is so awesome though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> When they collide
> 
> pek



Even manly men have love and tenderness when they aren't beating the shit out of you in 10 different fighting styles.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Darksiders...sucked and I'm completely underwhelmed by it gameplay wise and especially character wise considering they had Joe Madureira....HIM as fucking creative director.
> 
> And what the fuck is "A moe"?



I know, you dislike good action games. It's ok. 

And meant to just say Moe. It's that horrible new art design Japanese dumb fucking artist think that's cool. They need to watch old school anime and follow cause the new art is retarded. Why my chicks looks like they 12? Freaky ass Japs.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

ITT: Esua dislikes good game and NO ONE IS SURPRISED.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I know, you dislike good action games. It's ok.
> 
> And meant to just say Moe. It's that horrible new art design Japanese dumb fucking artist think that's cool. They need to watch old school anime and follow cause the new art is retarded. Why my chicks looks like they 12? Freaky ass Japs.



Lol, you are making it sound like all the animation or series currently, have moe influences.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I know, you dislike good action games. It's ok.
> 
> And meant to just say Moe. It's that horrible new art design Japanese dumb fucking artist think that's cool. They need to watch old school anime and follow cause the new art is retarded. Why my chicks looks like they 12? Freaky ass Japs.


But Darksiders isn't a good fucking action game. Don't hand me that bullshit. If I want good action game I go play Bayonetta, DMC4, Vanquish, or hell...God of War III before Darksiders. 

And not every anime is cutesy and all that shit. I just oddly taken a liking to them as of late but they are by no means the overwhelmingly majority, just popular.

Watch Fate/ZERO!!!



Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, you are making it sound like all the animation or series currently, have moe influences.



I swear, people complain about current animation and no one bothers to watch Fate/ZERO. There should be like a rule that people aren't allowed to bitch about current animations until they watch Fate/ZERO.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Fate/Zero is shiny, pretty much it. I prefer style, old school One Piece was my fav. it was like watching a water painting.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

I despise One Piece's art style...I _despise_ it. That's one of the reasons I don't care for the series. If you want to go old school motherfuckers lets go real old school. Tsukasa Hojo...City Hunters....better than One Piece.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow? is it 10 years ago?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Gross, misleading generalizations?

Gross, misleading generalizations.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats why play Asura, it reminds me of the old school animes.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 23, 2012)

the best manga art style is souten no ken


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fuckin MOE   This thread.....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, you are making it sound like all the animation or series currently, have moe influences.



Actually 9/10 of current anime each season is moe based or just lacking. If a series came out now that actually looks good. I'd be shocked. Other than Fate/Zero, the only one closest to that is either Gundam AGE or Tiger & Bunny. This is within like the last year or so. I do not bother with current anime since they just don't look appealing.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gross, misleading generalizations?
> 
> Gross, misleading generalizations.



lol misleading.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Actually 9/10 of current anime each season is moe based or just lacking. If a series came out now that actually looks good. I'd be shocked. Other than Fate/Zero, the only one closest to that is either Gundam AGE or Tiger & Bunny. This is within like the last year or so. I do not bother with current anime since they just don't look appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> lol misleading.



lol 9/10 of each season, moe?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

And we weren't referring to what looked appealing to you, we were just talking about the moe influence on the current generation of anime series. There are some anime series that don't look moe, but you still might not look at because it doesn't interest you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> lol 9/10 of each season, moe?






Here's the last 2 seasons. I can go back more if you want.



> And we weren't referring to what looked appealing to you, we were just talking about the moe influence on the current generation of anime series. There are *some* anime series that don't look moe, but you still might not look at because it doesn't interest you.



Yes, some. Very some.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are the reviews for Asura's wrath

Computer and Video Games 	7.5/10[8]
Eurogamer 	8/10[9]
Famitsu 	38/40
Game Informer 	8.5/10[10]
IGN 	7.5/10[11]
Official PlayStation Magazine (US) 	7/10[12]
Official Xbox Magazine 	7/10[13]
Metro GameCentral 	7/10[14]
IncGamers 	8/10[15]
Just Push Start 	4/5[16]
Push Square 	7/10[17]
Video Gamer 	8/10[18]
Joystiq 	4.5/5 stars....[1

Hmph, I think you people were too harsh on it.  7/10's rating always seem decent to me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Ya, 7 means it is decent, not really shit. But to me, this is one of those games where you either LOVE IT or HATE IT.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, 7 means it is decent, not really shit. But to me, this is one of those games where you either LOVE IT or HATE IT.



If the actual gameplay segments were longer, this game would so, so much better. Cuz when you do play, you feel like such a boss. Like God Hand but on crack. Otherwise, it's decent somewhat but the rest of the game is beast.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Ya, well there are a few on rail parts that have you spamming Y as fast as possible which is kinda redundant, but once you get that rage bar filled and you hit that button....holy shitttttttttttt. But honestly the battles with the fodder is w/e. When you get to all of the boss fights, like that asshole brother of yours, you get your shit fucked up, and you better dodge or your ass is grass. Although they do have the X button spam machine gun shit, which is useless unless you are unless boss battle has flying adds or something. Wish they would have implemented that feature a bit more.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

It's scoring "higher" because they're rating it as an anime series, not as a video game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

As an anime, it's the most awesome anime I seen in like years.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I unlocked the special ending last night and from the ending, they are setting up for AW2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I unlocked the special ending last night and from the ending, they are setting up for AW2.



Asura's Wrath
Asura's Wrath 2: Wrath Harder
Asura's Wrath 3: With a Vengeance
Live Free or Wrath Hard


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Reviewers don't spend $60 to play.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

@Lee Min Jung and RZ

Decent is usually what I aim for. Especially, if it's replayable. RZ what would you rate the replayability of the game? 

Is it

Low-Probably play it but quit half-way into the game
Moderately low-Play it once never play it again
Moderate-Probably play it only a few times
Moerately high-Probably be playing it for a few months
High-Be playing this game 3 years from now


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Not too much incentive to replay it only for the extra gauges you can unlock and achieves, with some DLC already on its way.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Lee Min Jung

So you would say that it's replay value is moderate?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Since I can be an achievement whore, then I can play it 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

@Lee Min Jung

lol. Huh, I might give it go then.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

At the least, this game would probably be entertaining as fuck with a few friends and some drinks.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> At the least, this game would probably be entertaining as fuck with a few friends and some drinks.



So you drink while Asura drinks in the hot spring part


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

Shit, I would drink. 

Although the only time I have a few drinks is when me and co are Mario Partyinig or Super Smash Bros'ing the night away.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Take a shot every time he yells. Dead by the next morning.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Or take a shot every time Asura's Wrath says To Be Continued.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> At the least, this game would probably be entertaining as fuck with a few friends and some drinks.



No doubt. It's one of those titles that may be weak as a game but everything else is just fucking batshit.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

I would be a drunk fuck if that's true. 

Now I have to wait until someone puts it up for a good price on Amazon (and next week to get paid).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Just go out and rent it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2012)

is their big chebbed women in it like Ninja Gaiden?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Other than the hot springs ho section not much past


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

The way you guys talking about it and playing the demo, I may buy it before I go to work tomorrow.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Be mindful of what I said, Esu, about the game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Be mindful of what I said, Esu, about the game.



I spent 60 on much worse. 

Then again...I need some snack money for work when I'm bored. I might hold off until after SFxTekken releases.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Just go out and rent it.



The Blockbuster by my house is closed and I don't think I have enough moolah to get the buy video games for a rental place(and parents are too stingy to agree to it).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Just do what you sig is doing, to your 'rents.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2012)

lol 

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Aight, lemme know how it works out.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol playing through some of the levels on Hard to get achive, and yep, still fucking epic scenes. Animators must have been on something high when making this shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Other than the hot springs ho section not much past



So its a planet full of dicks?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

There are more females, but none as endowed as her.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There are more females, but none as endowed as her.



No wonder Asura's always angry.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

He has his own chick to deal with.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Just as long as they got some titties for the inevitable hentais. Get at it Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> But Darksiders isn't a good fucking action game. Don't hand me that bullshit. If I want good action game I go play Bayonetta, DMC4, Vanquish, or hell...God of War III before Darksiders.
> 
> And not every anime is cutesy and all that shit. I just oddly taken a liking to them as of late but they are by no means the overwhelmingly majority, just popular.
> 
> ...



Except it is a good action game. Vanquish is a shooter, god of war 2 is better then 3, DMC3 is better then DMC4, Bayonetta is the only great action game you listed that I hold near the level of Darksiders. 

And Fate/Zero is gay. I don't watch that garbage. *Goes to watch Monster*


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Gonna have to disagree. Fate/Zero is not gay but that's a bit offtopic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

F/Z is not gay and I LOVE Monster....gotta get back to watching it...again


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

How is F/Z gay?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

From what I watched of F/Z, its pretty pretentious, in a bad way.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

What, from watching your 1 episode?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, unless the dialogue takes a 180 in episode 2.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

Watch at least five eps. That's usually when shit gets real.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I plan to, and I'm not saying its bad. The dialogue is just silly though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

FUckkkkkkk episode 5, bout to go watch that again.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Fate/Stay Night sucked. So unless Zero is somehow completely different and better I find it hard to believe it's good.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Fate/Stay Night sucked. So unless Zero is somehow completely different and better I find it hard to believe it's good.



That's what I said, but these fuckers insist its soooo different and better. So, I said I'd give it a chance, the first episode was 45 mins of pure exposition through over extrapolated dialogue. So it wasn't a good start, but I'll get to the rest in a month or so.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

It is. It ends on a terrible cliffhanger at episode 13 but the series so far is good.

>Coming from a person who knows quality.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

It is like night and day man, night and day. Not even trolling.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's what I said, but these fuckers insist its soooo different and better. So, I said I'd give it a chance, the first episode was 45 mins of pure exposition through over extrapolated dialogue. So it wasn't a good start, but I'll get to the rest in a month or so.



You're going to need all that exposition to know what the fuck is going on because things at first are confusing as hell.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

The World said:


> It is. It ends on a terrible cliffhanger at episode 13 but the series so far is good.
> 
> >Coming from a person who knows quality.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 23, 2012)

Gotten a lil off topic here...

So, Lee Min Jung, does this game have any replay value? The scenes and story sound epic and all but it can only last for so long before it gets tedious with all the little gameplay that's in there.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends, you an achievement ho, like me? There might be a reason for you to go through the story line twice. For the 9 different gauge meters you can unlock, the crazy ass achives for hard mode and to unlock the secret ending episode. I say if you are on the fence, go out and rent it. You can beat it in 7 hours, normal mode. But the achieves and getting S ranking on all the episodes will take a while.


----------



## conorgenov (Feb 23, 2012)

I think some of you are too harsh. Heavy Rain was a movie (a fun one but still) Asuras Wrath was/is not. What do you call: the tutorial, the times before the tutorial, the level you first play as yasha, the level you fight that elephant, and the boss battles? I don't know what movies you're watching but I don't press that many buttons when watching a movie. I'd give it 6-7/10. By the way who the fuck is moe? Woman that look extremely young, do you mean loli? Another thing, new anime is bad? Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan is the shit, as is Hellsing Ultimate, Fairy Tail, the anime of Devil May Cry, Air Gear, and Akagi. The One Piece manga is better than the anime. I kinda agree that god of war 2 is better than 3, 3 was only better than 2 when played for the first time after playing 2 over and over. I got s-rank in normal for 5 episodes the first time I played.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Fate/Stay Night sucked.



If you watched the anime maybe. The visual novel on the other hand is far superior.



> So unless Zero is somehow completely different and better I find it hard to believe it's good.



Zero is in fact very good. Though if you don't like heavy exposition (in Nasuverse, exposition is like the norm or something), I'd understand. The shit gets dry at points that even I doze off for a bit. All in all it's pretty pro.



> That's what I said, but these fuckers insist its soooo different and better. So, I said I'd give it a chance, the first episode was 45 mins of pure exposition through over extrapolated dialogue. So it wasn't a good start, but I'll get to the rest in a month or so.





> You're going to need all that exposition to know what the fuck is going on because things at first are confusing as hell.



More so if you are watching without playing the Visual Novel.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Except it is a good action game. Vanquish is a shooter, god of war 2 is better then 3, DMC3 is better then DMC4, Bayonetta is the only great action game you listed that I hold *near the level of Darksiders. *
> 
> And Fate/Zero is gay. I don't watch that garbage. *Goes to watch Monster*


NEAR the level of Darksiders? Don't insult Bayonetta like that. Bayonetta is 10x better than Darksiders. You could argue that DMC3 is better than DMC4, whatever, but both are 10x better than Darksiders. Shit, DMC2 is better than Darksiders. Honestly, as much as I dislike Ninja Theory, I bet you DmC will be better than Darksiders. Vanquish counts because shooters are considered action games. Still better than Darksiders. Darksiders is a poor Zelda clone with sub par action even below shit like Dante's Inferno. Darksiders is just an ass game period, like close to Duke Nukem Forever/Sonic 2006 ass. Third worse game I played this gen.

You haven't seen Fate/ZERO anyways.



crazymtf said:


> *Fate/Stay Night sucked.* So unless Zero is somehow completely different and better I find it hard to believe it's good.


This is the single worse thing you've ever posted on this board.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

*pulls out the popcorn*


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

I fucking hate Darksiders with a passion. Waste of 20 fucking dollars.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Speaking of Vanquish, I beat that last week.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn, Episode 12 played no games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Damn, Episode 12 played no games.



Wait...what?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

he means

episode 12 of Asura's Wrath season 1 played no games.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Season 1???? 
If he is talking bout episode 12 of AW, dat shit was dope.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Ughhh, that demo makes me want to know more about the story of this game and play it.

Fat ass becoming all super big and Asura went like, ATATATATATATATATATATTA!!! on his fingers and the shit dissolved. Aweeesome.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Darksiders is bad, this looks good. 

Esura in a nutshell.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> NEAR the level of Darksiders? Don't insult Bayonetta like that. Bayonetta is 10x better than Darksiders. You could argue that DMC3 is better than DMC4, whatever, but both are 10x better than Darksiders. Shit, DMC2 is better than Darksiders. Honestly, as much as I dislike Ninja Theory, I bet you DmC will be better than Darksiders. Vanquish counts because shooters are considered action games. Still better than Darksiders. Darksiders is a poor Zelda clone with sub par action even below shit like Dante's Inferno.* Darksiders is just an ass game period, like close to Duke Nukem Forever/Sonic 2006 ass. *Third worse game I played this gen.
> 
> You haven't seen Fate/ZERO anyways.
> 
> ...



Was gonna respond. BUT this is by far the dumbest shit I've ever seen ANYONE post. I usually kid around with Krory and Gnome about your taste but dude if you are serious here, like dead serious, as a person to person, that you put Darksiders on the level of Sonic 06 (2/10) and Duke (2.5/10) then I really lost all faith in you. It's fine to dislike a good game. I dislike Metroid Prime, I dislike Bioshock 1, I dislike Half Life 1. But never, in a million years, would I state something as fucking retarded as putting good games with games like Duke and Sonic 06. I just dislike them, but they aren't broken pieces of shit like SOnic/Duke. 

If you honestly think Darksiders is anywhere on the level of those POS games, I seriously lost like all respect for you as a gamer. Hopefully though you just said that out of disliking the game. Otherwise I really...just wow. 


And Nope, Vanquish is a third person shooter. I'm talking about action adventure hack and slash. I actually Enjoyed Bayonetta's combat more then most action games though on the visual side and story side I enjoyed Darksiders more. I don't consider any Devil May Cry on Darksiders level. Though Maybe the new one will prove to be a worthy adventure. Only game this gen I liked as much as Darksiders actually in the action adventure hack and slash genre would probably be Bayonetta and Castlevania. I didn't like Dante's Inferno much and God of War 3, while great, was disappointing. 

And the anime sucked. Again though I lost faith in a lot of anime as of late. I stick to oldies or those two-three good animes that somehow make it on TV a year.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

You look at the link i gave you Esura?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Having Dejavu with CMTF cept in another thread with someone else when I said that Kirsten Dunst when I said that she was ugly as sin in another thread, and I got ripped a new asshole.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Having Dejavu with CMTF cept in another thread with someone else when I said that Kirsten Dunst when I said that she was ugly as sin in another thread, and I got ripped a new asshole.



The spiderman reboot thread? I think I saw that, and Kirsten Dunst looks like a dog.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

I think she's ugly as shit too


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The spiderman reboot thread? I think I saw that, and Kirsten Dunst looks like a dog.



 Ya dat thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> he means
> 
> episode 12 of Asura's Wrath *season 1* played no games.



It really is since what I read how the game ends sets up for a sequel.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Season 1????
> If he is talking bout episode 12 of AW, dat shit was dope.



That girl didn't have a prayer. When he rages, he rages *HARD.*

Now it's Episode 13 and playing as Ninja Archer with Nanto Seiken style kung fu.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Having Dejavu with CMTF cept in another thread with someone else when I said that Kirsten Dunst when I said that she was ugly as sin in another thread, and I got ripped a new asshole.



No you're correct. Kirsten Dunst looks like shit. And people should feel bad for liking her.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Was gonna respond. BUT this is by far the dumbest shit I've ever seen ANYONE post. I usually kid around with Krory and Gnome about your taste but dude if you are serious here, like dead serious, as a person to person, that you put Darksiders on the level of Sonic 06 (2/10) and Duke (2.5/10) then I really lost all faith in you. It's fine to dislike a good game. I dislike Metroid Prime, I dislike Bioshock 1, I dislike Half Life 1. But never, in a million years, would I state something as fucking retarded as putting good games with games like Duke and Sonic 06. I just dislike them, but they aren't broken pieces of shit like SOnic/Duke.
> 
> If you honestly think Darksiders is anywhere on the level of those POS games, I seriously lost like all respect for you as a gamer. Hopefully though you just said that out of disliking the game. Otherwise I really...just wow.
> 
> ...


Dead fucking serious. Don't care what the fuck you think about it or whatever gaming respect stuff anyways considering how our opinions are essentially the polar opposite. And funny thing about "setting out" to hate on Darksiders...I had every intention of enjoying it. I bought it on blind faith once I read that Madureira was involved (used to love the Uncanny X-men) and was extremely disappointed with the end result, extremely.

But your statement about you not considering Devil May Cry on Darksider's level....wow.....you are just a different gamer breed than I indeed.




Lee Min Jung said:


> You look at the link i gave you Esura?


Yes I did. I want to play it even moooore now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura, you're just a crazy bastard.


And this game should just get an Anime, I'd probably watch it.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Devil May Cry is alot better than Darksiders. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Esura, you're just a crazy bastard.
> 
> 
> And this game should just get an Anime, I'd probably watch it.



For saying that Darksiders isn't on the same level of gameplay depth as a DMC game? I guess I'm a crazy bastard then.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> For saying that Darksiders isn't on the same level of gameplay depth as a DMC game? I guess I'm a crazy bastard then.



No, for having so much vindication on something that nobody cares about.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

Like I said before the best DMC is DMC 3 by far. But even that I have a problem with the horrible story. That sadly holds it back quite a bit, it was the quick and fun combat plus fun level design that made me enjoy it as much as I did. 

I'm wondering how far you got into Darksiders. The second dungeon is amazing. And the desert mission was great. Don't even get me started on that final boss and of course the angel vs demon showdown. To many epic parts in that game. Hell even the opening was pretty badass. So trying to understand what part made you dislike it so much. And how is it anything like a poor man's Zelda? If anything it's on par with Zelda's dungeons in it's second and third area (First area is slightly to easy). But honeslty as someone who's played almost all 3D Zelda's (Except MM) Darksider held it's own just fine with the puzzles/fighting. And the fighting was obviously 10 X better then Zelda but that goes without saying. So confused on how it's a poor man's Zelda?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Devil May Cry is alot better than Darksiders. I'm just sayin'


In combat sure, its better. Everything else it fails spectacularly at in comparison. Good thing Darksiders isn't an action game though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Devil May Cry is alot better than Darksiders. I'm just sayin'



DMC3 is the only one I can see people liking more then Darksiders. DMC1 is vastly overrated but I guess if people really want to claim it's better then can try. But DMC2 and DMC4 on the level of Darksiders? Nah, not even close.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> No, for having so much vindication on something that nobody cares about.



If you don't care why do you post? And if no one cared, why did multiple people respond to a comment I stated? Whatever fool.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

Esua having bad taste

Like water being wet.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> If you don't care why do you post? And if no one cared, why did multiple people respond to a comment I stated? Whatever fool.



It's alright to have an opinion, but you defend yours like a child, a brat in fact.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

AW probably borrowed some elements of overthetopness from DMC. That's how great DMC is, everyone wanted to copy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

So played to episode 4. So far it's pretty cool. Some epic as fuck parts, some parts are little eh. I'm not a fan of the shooting parts at all. The finishers are fucking amazing. The regular combat is decent. Overall it's a good fun rent so far.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> In combat sure, its better. Everything else it fails spectacularly at in comparison. Good thing Darksiders isn't an action game though.



You are dead to me. 

And who needs great story in a game? I play games to have fun.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL, it didn't borrow. That shit was all from Tengen Toppa.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> You are dead to me.
> 
> And who needs great story in a game? I play games to have fun.



I play games to have fun too. I also play games to remember awesome stories or settings. Games like Silent Hill are famous for a reason. Hint. It's not it's gameplay


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> DMC3 is the only one I can see people liking more then Darksiders. DMC1 is vastly overrated but I guess if people really want to claim it's better then can try. But DMC2 and DMC4 on the level of Darksiders? Nah, not even close.



You really are overrating the fuck out of Darksiders. 

I don't even know why you brought that up to compare. 

Darksiders is a mediocre forgettable game, unlike DMC.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So played to episode 4. So far it's pretty cool. Some epic as fuck parts, some parts are little eh. I'm not a fan of the shooting parts at all. The finishers are fucking amazing. The regular combat is decent. Overall it's a good fun rent so far.



You aint seen epic as fuck yet. Wait til like 12ish. That shooter part is kinda stupid and redundant, just spam y or x.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

DMC is nostalgia, there's nothing particularly special about it. I prefer Ninja Gaiden to it any day myself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Esura, you're just a crazy bastard.
> 
> 
> And this game should just get an Anime, I'd probably watch it.



Well you are, sorta. Though it seems it does the OVA format of short but high in quality. Cuz the story reminds me why I like anime. 



> AW probably borrowed some elements of overthetopness from DMC. That's how great DMC is, everyone wanted to copy it.



Over the top but Dante never wiped out whole fleet of ships Gunbuster style.



> You aint seen epic as fuck yet. Wait til like 12ish. That shooter part is kinda stupid and redundant, just spam y or x.



I like the rail shooter bits. Especially if they're on foot.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> You really are overrating Darksiders.
> 
> I don't even know why you brought that up to compare.
> 
> Darksiders is a mediocre forgettable game, unlike DMC.



You are vastly overrating DMC as a series...

What DMC? You keep saying DMC...two weak games, one decent, one great. That's not a great run for the series. 

And I love the shit out of Darksiders, and for good reason. It's awesome. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCYnoGx4Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Well you are, sorta. Though it seems it does the OVA format of short but high in quality. Cuz the story reminds me why I like anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the top but Dante never wiped out whole fleet of ships Gunbuster style.





Well Dante is no god.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura, watch this, and tell me you didn't laugh at least once.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You are vastly overrating DMC as a series...
> 
> What DMC? You keep saying DMC...two weak games, one decent, one great. That's not a great run for the series.
> 
> And I love the shit out of Darksiders, and for good reason. It's awesome.



DMC1 decent. *snort* Okay. 

You forgot "in my opinion."


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> DMC1 decent. *snort* Okay.
> 
> You forgot "in my opinion."



If I'm typing it...it would mean my opinion


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Nope            .avi


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> If I'm typing it...it would mean my opinion



The fragile people of the internet don't understand this yet.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the exposition after each episode. And the whole "next on AW" part that one chick does. Makes me feel like I am watching a series. Lemme know when you get to episode 10.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope            .avi



Strange. I wanna punch you. 

Esura I laugh off. 

You. I wanna punch. Then probably hug you cause I don't like hurting people


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I love the exposition after each episode. And the whole "next on AW" part that one chick does. Makes me feel like I am watching a series. Lemme know when you get to episode 10.



They did that in Alan Wake too, I don't quite understand the point to it, I mean, if the games good then just let me keep playing to find out.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe people like taking breaks and then forgot what happened. Derp.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not exactly understanding the issue with DMC4. Like...was it Nero or something? Aside from the lack of variety in weapons, the entire combat system is much more polished from DMC3 and Nero's Devil Bringer opened up some sickening combo opportunities.

DMC2 is generally the only black sheep of the DMC family. Anyone who lumps DMC4 with DMC2 is mad they had to play with Nero.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Also if you wanna compare reviews crazy

DMC1 got a mean score of 94 while Darksiders only 83. It only got high scores from shitty critics like Eurogamer Italy. 





But I'm pass all this now, this is the AW thread and I'm gonna rent the fuck out of this shit even though I find CyberConnect2 to be a mediocre developer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I finished Darksiders. Why I call it a poor man's Zelda? Because it tries to ape every element from a Zelda game and fails at it. Dungeon design? Meh. Dungeon layout? Really uncreative and it was a chore to go through. While fighting was somewhat better than pre-Skyward Sword Zelda games (which isn't exactly a feat...not even fans tout Zelda's fighting as its main element), considering how many enemies you have to fight in any given dungeon they could of made it more fluid and interesting. Story? Post apocalyptic...something....something....whatever. Was boring. Also, War has to be one of the most shittiest main characters I ever had the chances of playing with. I seriously can't think of any character in all my years of gaming that is as lame and painfully generic as War. Shit, I'd rather play with the other Horsemens instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't play it did you...no way you finished a 20+ hour game that you would rate at the same level as Sonic 06 or Duke.  Why do you lie? 

@The World - Review scores? Really? Ok bro, guess in that case Call of Duty >>> DMC by miles. If we go by other people's views instead of just stating our own. Stupid...


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I was a fan of the .hack series...well I wanted to be a fan of the series after .hack//Infection but noooo games had to be hard as hell to find.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You didn't play it did you...no way you finished a 20+ hour game that you would rate at the same level as Sonic 06 or Duke.  Why do you lie?
> 
> @The World - Review scores? Really? Ok bro, guess in that case Call of Duty >>> DMC by miles. If we go by other people's views instead of just stating our own. Stupid...



Oh come on, please don't bring CoD in here. 

Also

Run DMC?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2012)

So are there any QTEs in this game that result in insta-death? Those have always annoyed me 



Esura said:


> Aside from the lack of weapons, the entire combat system is much more polished from DMC3.



Nah, DMC3 had more polish. For all the good DMC4 added to the system it took a number of steps back. And there was a distinct lack of polish for Dante's side of the game. Still great, but there's plenty holding it back from being as good as 3. But nothing that required replacing the system over refining.



crazymtf said:


> @The World - Review scores? Really? Ok bro, guess in that case Call of Duty >>> DMC by miles. If we go by other people's views instead of just stating our own. Stupid...



Going off Metacritic, DMC1 has the same average as COD4 and MW2 and higher than BLOPS and MW3.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, I was a fan of the .hack series...well I wanted to be a fan of the series after .hack//Infection but noooo games had to be hard as hell to find.



Fuck, don't start me on .hack series. I remember when I first saw the series, I used to day dream about games like that in real life. Holy shit, memories. Better have that kinda shit out by the time I die.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You didn't play it did you...no way you finished a 20+ hour game that you would rate at the same level as Sonic 06 or Duke.  Why do you lie?
> 
> @The World - Review scores? Really? Ok bro, guess in that case Call of Duty >>> DMC by miles. If we go by other people's views instead of just stating our own. Stupid...



I did play it and finished it. At least I did finish that shit. I didn't even finish Sonic 06 or Duke.

Also crazymtf, you've cited other review scores to try and reinforce previous arguments before so don't try that.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So are there any QTEs in this game that result in insta-death? Those have always annoyed me
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, DMC3 had more polish. For all the good DMC4 added to the system it took a number of steps back. And there was a distinct lack of polish for Dante's side of the game. Still great, but there's plenty holding it back from being as good as 3. But nothing that required replacing the system over refining.



Quite the opposite actually. You don't get penalized too much if you miss the prompts. There will prob be another scene where you get hit cuz you didnt hit it, but you either shrug it off, or if you are in battle it will reduce some of your HP.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I did play it and finished it. At least I did finish that shit. I didn't even finish Sonic 06 or Duke.
> 
> Also crazymtf, you've cited other review scores to try and reinforce previous arguments before so don't try that.



I seriously doubt you played it. You've been known to lie before and there's a good chance you did here too. I've never, in my entire life, would finish a game that I hated and considered one of the worst games I've played this gen. Only reason Sonic 06 was beaten is cause my stupid friend finished it when he was at my house for me cause he likes shitty games like that. Difference? Sonic 06 is like 7 hours and Darksiders is 20+. So why would you even finish a game you dislike that much? 

And I didn't bring any review scores. I didn't talk about reviews, nor do I really ever. I sometimes show my reviews cause well, it's my view points, and my review usually stats what I think. I almost never mention reviews cause...I don't give a darn about them


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura thinks Twilight Princess is the best Zelda, just saiyan.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

Further confirms the taste difference...I do not wonder how shitty games get released anymore...


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You didn't play it did you...no way you finished a 20+ hour game that you would rate at the same level as Sonic 06 or Duke.  Why do you lie?
> 
> @The World - Review scores? Really? Ok bro, guess in that case Call of Duty >>> DMC by miles. If we go by other people's views instead of just stating our own. Stupid...



You were pushing your review, so I did the same.  

Also you can't punch me I am The World. Muda da.































J/k.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> You were pushing your review, so I did the same.
> 
> Also you can't punch me I am The World. Muda da.



I pushed my review....so you can understand why "I" liked it....lol keep up man. 

And Asura destroys worlds. I can be Asura on you. However my attention to beating up someone else in this thread is happening quickly....


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I seriously doubt you played it. You've been known to lie before and there's a good chance you did here too. I've never, in my entire life, would finish a game that I hated and considered one of the worst games I've played this gen. Only reason Sonic 06 was beaten is cause my stupid friend finished it when he was at my house for me cause he likes shitty games like that. Difference? Sonic 06 is like 7 hours and Darksiders is 20+. So why would you even finish a game you dislike that much?
> 
> And I didn't bring any review scores. I didn't talk about reviews, nor do I really ever. I sometimes show my reviews cause well, it's my view points, and my review usually stats what I think. I almost never mention reviews cause...I don't give a darn about them



I finished multiple games I disliked, what about it? You can't really judge a game unless you play a good portion of it. Sonic 06 and Duke are special cases to that rule. Sonic was literally a broken game, Duke is really, really ass, and I didn't spend any money on either of them. I spent 20 bucks on Darksiders, had to make that shit count. And I've been known to lie before? Whatever, now you are going into bullshit territory. 

Either way, I'm tired of this bullshit, well particularly yours so I'm going to do one of your numbers and laugh you off.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone make it to episode 10 yet?


----------



## Maycara (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting mixed opinions on this game....I loved the demo and all the footage so far? Been reading this thread, is it a good game? I loved Heavy Rain, even though it was QTE heavy and Indigo prophecy. Looks like a anime version of those games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

I will buy this once my income tax come in for sure. This and a new HDTV. Hnnnnnnnng....


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Minzara said:


> Getting mixed opinions on this game....I loved the demo and all the footage so far? Been reading this thread, is it a good game? I loved Heavy Rain, even though it was QTE heavy and Indigo prophecy. Looks like a anime version of those games.



Speaking of Indigo Prophecy, I want another Longest Journey game. If you have been reading this thread btw, then you should have your answer.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, never heard of Longest Journey.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of Indigo Prophecy, I want another Longest Journey game. If you have been reading this thread btw, then you should have your answer.



Well, I have people saying like "OMG THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME HE FUCKING BLEW UP A FUCKING FLEET OF SHIPS!!!"


but then.... they say the rail shooting and fighting sucks...lol....so..like the normal gameplay sucks? just the QTE own?


----------



## Maycara (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There are some posts, like mine 4 times saying that I liked the game and you should atleast rent the game, if you don't wanna dish out the 60 for it. But go for it, it is entertaining man.



Cool, I'll add it to my Gamefly.....I have three games on there now! Man i should quit my Gamefly account because I hate most video games nowdays, haha.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They did that in Alan Wake too, I don't quite understand the point to it, I mean, if the games good then just let me keep playing to find out.



Cuz they're straight up going for the tv anime style.



C_Akutabi said:


> So are there any QTEs in this game that result in insta-death? Those have always annoyed me



None that I know of.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Anyone make it to episode 10 yet?



I'm like on 15.



Minzara said:


> Well, I have people saying like "OMG THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME HE FUCKING BLEW UP A FUCKING FLEET OF SHIPS!!!"
> 
> 
> but then.... they say the rail shooting and fighting sucks...lol....so..like the normal gameplay sucks? just the QTE own?



The gameplay when they actually let you play is fairly fun. Though if it was more and longer, it would be so much better. Otherwise as story, cinematics and music, it's awesome. Hell, I'm having the game in Japanese for shits and giggles for that full animu effect. I'll probably switch to English when I go through Hard mode, maybe.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The gameplay when they actually let you play is fairly fun. Though if it was more and longer, it would be so much better. Otherwise as story, cinematics and music, it's awesome. Hell, I'm having the game in Japanese for shits and giggles for that full animu effect. I'll probably switch to English when I go through Hard mode, maybe.



Oh awesome, so many games lack good stories nowadays. I plan to play the game with Japanese audio because thats the best way to watch anime, lol.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm like on 15.



You get the achieve for staring at the girls' tits?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

It's kinda hard to believe that this game is made with the Unreal Engine despite half the shit that goes on in this game and it's still capable of going 60 FPS.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

THE GAME IS SO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL TO LOOK AT. I swear, sometimes I miss the inputs just to look at all the shit that is going on and all teh detail. They should make a Gurren Lagaan game now with this shit.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 24, 2012)

Got the game today and damn im loving it, at first I wasn't sure if rent or buy but I decided to buy it and I don't regret doing so. Even tho it seems its a short game just because of the crazy story and visuals had to get it and besides it's not everyday you see a game like this .


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully more people buy it cuz that would give us AW2 especially because of that cock tease real ending episode you can unlock.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

Yooo, Yasha's so beast that he punched the black off of Asura.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hopefully more people buy it cuz that would give us AW2 especially because of that cock tease real ending episode you can unlock.



That'd be awesome. Haven't played the game yet, but I have a feeling i'm going to like it. 

gurren lagann game no thanks though. Cyberconnet2 resources are better spent else where. Its wierd, but i could never get into that show. I mean I should like, I love kamina i think he awesome, but i just find myself getting bored. Its wierd because this game and that show have alot in common. I cant explain it, just dont like the show, lol.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yooo, Yasha's so beast that he punched the black off of Asura.



I like his fast paced playstyle. Although for some reason on that episode, I can't get above an A rating.  I tried that level as fast as possible and missed only 1 input, still got an A. F dat shit btw, that Wrath mode Asura was in, was dope.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's kinda hard to believe that this game is made with the Unreal Engine despite half the shit that goes on in this game and it's still capable of going 60 FPS.



I thought you could only go up to 30 FPS? 

Cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> I thought you could only go up to 30 FPS?
> 
> Cool.



Looks like CyberConnect2 knows how to fucking work that thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

Jesus, the battle against the Brahmastra makes the battle against the Death Star (battle 1 & 2) look like Scooby Doo.

edit:

This game and it's fucking cock tease of a cliffhanger...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

You unlock the real ending? If so, fuck dat cocktease. Also, lolol @ battle against Brahmastra that shit looked scary, but they fucked that shit up reallllllllll good. Sick ass fight sequences. I wonder how they would rate on tier levels after that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Depends, you an achievement ho, like me? There might be a reason for you to go through the story line twice. For the 9 different gauge meters you can unlock, the crazy ass achives for hard mode and to unlock the secret ending episode. I say if you are on the fence, go out and rent it. You can beat it in 7 hours, normal mode. But the achieves and getting S ranking on all the episodes will take a while.



I generally don't really care about achievments.

So all there is is story mode and different difficulty modes? Nothing else? That's pretty damn linear....


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, that is how it was going to be from teh beginning, a story driven experience.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 1, 2012)

It most certainly seems like it... And I notice that all the excitement and talk of this game has pretty much died out.... That was pretty quick.... But I guess it makes sense, since the game itself ends quickly as well.

And  Which is a little high seeing as how that marks the game as okay. I think a game with little to no replay value whatsover and to boot, having little gameplay deserved a score around 4-2.5/10.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Just finished the game and got the true ending and wow what a cliffhanger....


*Spoiler*: __ 



So if I understand well, the golden spider is the GOD of everything means GOD stronger than demi-gods. So he created Vilthra to test Asura and needed Mithra to get a body. So whats his goal don't understand... Confused


----------



## Bender (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got the game and I am loving it! 

Just got through beating the shit out of Wyzen. Shit was fucking awesome!


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Why? You can just watch it on YouTube.

Same thing.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 1, 2012)

Good job trolling.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Good job trolling.



Lol.

/10char.


----------



## Bender (Mar 1, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Good job trolling.



That's Krory's occupation on these forums. 

On another note Augus is officially an A-ranked badass.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

"I don't fight for good and I don't fight for bad. I just fight."


----------



## Wicked (Mar 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> That's Krory's occupation on these forums.
> 
> On another note Augus is officially an A-ranked badass.



Lol.... 

This game looks better than Bayonetta that's for sure.


----------



## Bender (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> "I don't fight for good and I don't fight for bad. I just fight."



Line was just so fucking 

It felt like you fight the asura version of Master Asia from G Gundam. 

Also I love how their fight goes from he moon to Earth. 

I'm going to play the game more tomorrow (get back to reading my book Simarillion)


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Omo! Master Asia! I was just watching G Gundam on Toonami.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2012)

It seems like everyone stopped giving a crap about this game since the demo released.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

they're waiting on the DVD box set.


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It seems like everyone stopped giving a crap about this game since the demo released.



Naw, I'm sure plenty of people still care about this game.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 2, 2012)

Asura: Who do you think you ARE?
...
Yasha: GOD !
That fight with Yasha was so Epic and that line damn love that guy.


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2012)

Asura's "unstoppable rage" as tvtropes describes was so much more  then seen on any other anime char I've seen in a while.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2012)

D'at Asura.  He's way more manlier than Kratos will ever dream on.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> "I don't fight for good and I don't fight for bad. I just fight."



Sounds like every main character in S-Cry-ed...


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2012)

I got the true ending on the first run. This game is pretty easy.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2012)

>game

????


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2012)

I c what u did thar


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Fucking Lord Yu. 

/bow


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 3, 2012)

Penance said:


> Sounds like every main character in S-Cry-ed...


I ain't complainin'...


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2012)

@ Lord Yu

You lucky bastard 

Took some time getting used to remembering the controls and ruined my grades at the end of episodes. 

I only got an S-rank on episodes with Yasha (cuz he's so boss )


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Bender said:


> @ Lord Yu
> 
> You lucky bastard
> 
> ...



If you played on normal, it was easy to get like 7 S's the first time through. That is what happened to me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

I got the true ending on the first run. This TV show is pretty easy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2012)

$60 Blu-Ray Season set.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

NOW WITH INTERACTIVE MENUS!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't even pay 30 dollars for a single book

boxsets aint getting that much cash from me.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

I paid 30 bucks for Sandman boxset and Swamp thing annnnd hellboy annnnnnd Astonishing X-men annnnd Invincible annnnnd a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 4, 2012)

Has the price for this game at least gone down yet?

Because at the price it's at right now, it's only a rental.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Nope, but go rent it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder how well this game is selling, the production value seems kinda high for the .. not overly enthusiastic ratings it's getting.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 5, 2012)

So, I saw this movie today. Not bad.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2012)

Finished the secret episode today. Huh, hopefully see some even more godly level shit in the sequel. Like Asura faces off against psychic opponents and etc.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

The World said:


> I am a fool.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> Finished the secret episode today. Huh, hopefully see some even more godly level shit in *the sequel*. Like Asura faces off against psychic opponents and etc.



I kinda doubt it's going to sell well enough for one.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2012)

@Cycloid

Eh, it's possible. The game has sold 30,000 copies.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 8, 2012)

Great look at this, looks like the rest of the story will be unfold via DLC.
So that might removed the idea of a sequel if everythings is told in those
chapters 19 through 22 DLC's. At least we won't stay without an ending to
that cliffhanger.

Source:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Nobody should have to pay DLC to finish a fucking *story...* 

Goddamn, first costumes had to be unlocked via DLC, then cheat codes, now to finish a story, one needs DLC? 

And with this game, it's bad enough already to pay $60 for something that's practically an interactive movie, so then that's an couple extra of dollars added to that as well, which is basically a double dick slap to the face.... I mean, Jesus, just how hungry for money can Capcom get? I mean, I know that as a company that they want to make as much money as possible but goddamn this is so blatantly money grubbing that it's ridiculous... This is gonna make me REAL cautious on the next game that Capcom puts out. They've gotten ridiculous with DLC now. I should probably just pirate their games from now on just because of how greedy they've gotten.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 8, 2012)

Have to agree with you, Capcom really went over their heads recently DLC's here and there. I haven't seen a game from them that doesn't have dlc yet. Thats Cashcom for you...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Nobody should have to pay DLC to finish a fucking *story...*
> 
> Goddamn, first costumes had to be unlocked via DLC, then cheat codes, now to finish a story, one needs DLC?
> 
> And with this game, it's bad enough already to pay $60 for something that's practically an interactive movie, so then that's an couple extra of dollars added to that as well, which is basically a double dick slap to the face.... I mean, Jesus, just how hungry for money can Capcom get? I mean, I know that as a company that they want to make as much money as possible but goddamn this is so blatantly money grubbing that it's ridiculous... This is gonna make me REAL cautious on the next game that Capcom puts out. They've gotten ridiculous with DLC now. I should probably just pirate their games from now on just because of how greedy they've gotten.


Matters. Sometimes games can't afford to create a full on second game. Like Darkness 2. If it does not sell enough they will finish the story in DLC cause it's cheaper to make and they can finish the awesome story. It matters. Capcom on the other hand is just cheap as fuck


----------



## LMJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Dude. It is fucking Capcom, you expect different?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Lolzno......


----------



## LMJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Capcom is half DLC.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2012)

.....A DLC?


I fucking hate you Capcom  ....I FUCKING HATE YOU.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Matters. Sometimes games can't afford to create a full on second game. Like Darkness 2. If it does not sell enough they will finish the story in DLC cause it's cheaper to make and they can finish the awesome story. It matters. Capcom on the other hand is just cheap as fuck



Capcom doesn't even have to do this, even if they can afford to do so. It's really just fucked up. It really is. I didn't like it but I could handle the costumes being DLC since it didn't really provide that much experience to the gameplay, but there's a line crossed now that they're putting the story as DLC.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Dude. It is fucking Capcom, you expect different?



I expected them to put costumes and other stuff as DLC but not something as essential as the freaking story...

Also... in a somewhat unrelated note... Does anyone else actually notice that the gameplay from the 2010 gameplay is actually different than the final draft of the gameplay? It seems that there was a lot more action going on and less QTEs... Now I remember why I got so pumped for this game... It really did look exciting at first...


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 27, 2012)

REALLY CAPCOM!!????

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds8GUqWdT38&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ill wait till they release the super edition in a half year from now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

DLC for a show like this doesn't matter when you can watch it on YouTube.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol they had plans for a AW2 but the first didn't do well so they are releasing the 4 episodes as the final pieces to the story. But honestly dunno how much more powerful he can get, he is already a planet buster.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't really care about the other DLC but I do want episodes 19-22 though. That secret ending made me want more Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not a secret ending.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not a secret ending.



Well, true since they do tell you how to unlock it and all that but whatever. The final ending, 18.5 episode, whatever you want to call it. It got me hyped.

Poor Mithra.

Where is my Asura's Wrath H stuff!?


----------



## Shouko (Mar 28, 2012)

So I had to pay for a game even though there isn't much a game in this game and now I have to pay for DLC?!?!

Fuck you Crapcom, I hate you!


----------



## Riley (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol they had plans for a AW2 but the first didn't do well so they are releasing the 4 episodes as the final pieces to the story. But honestly dunno how much more powerful he can get, he is already a planet buster.



Yeah, does seem somewhat suck no second game. Then again this game was suck. I rather put my cash in Mass Effect.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2012)

So I looked at that TGS 2010 trailer.  Bet you that was the carrot being dangled for the sequel if enough want is present, an artificially generated 'mass effect' effect if you will.  While piracy is a much more visceral way of going against this...what is a productive way to turn this horrible business/story model around?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 29, 2012)

Good game but is it worth a full price? I would say no.

Only rent it for few nights.

TOO MUCH OF QTE, I THOUGHT SO! :


----------



## Kishido (Mar 29, 2012)

Someone is still "playing" it after all?

I rent it... Watched it and won't ever put it into my PS3 once again... I will watch the story over at youtube


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

@KiSHiDo 
Wise decision my friend.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 29, 2012)

I know... thank you


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Huh, maybe I should sell the game now. Now seems like good a times as any.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 29, 2012)

No new discussions about this game?

The DLC for the absolute final episodes of Asura's Wrath has been released recently...

Any thoughts on the episodes? I thought they were pretty epic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2012)

Iam waiting for an Enhanced or complete / deluxe addition before a buy it


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

watch on youtube

save 60 bucks

lose nothing


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2012)

I like QTE's and  youtube sucks for quality i want it on my Big screen

also you can watch any game on youtube and Loose nothing


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

you imply this is a game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you imply this is a game.



you press a button some thing happens on screen, their is a goal, and you can lose.

yeah its a game


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2012)

it's a shit game


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Asura's Wrath is pretty dope imo.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, but not for like $80 worth of QTE and cutscenes.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

At least I'm getting great cutscenes and an awesome story. Worth it for me.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 30, 2012)

DLC episodes 19-22:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 30, 2012)

^ Yea, I found that out eventually. I take back my complaints on DLC. 

Still, I think I'm gonna actually get this game after it gets a price drop.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, same here. hopefully it wont take long.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> And lol, saying it's an interactive *movie*, when it's more of an Interactive *anime*.



You do know that, in the purpose of the negative connotation of that description, that's pretty much the same fucking thing right?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 1, 2012)

^^ Umm, no, A movie has no commerical bumbers or episodic nature.

An anime does, so It isn't the same thing. Do research first before trying to debunk my comment.


----------



## Badalight (May 3, 2012)

I played my brother's copy so I didn't pay for my own, and it was hella fun. The ending DLC is great, though the fact that they make you pay for the ending is... wrong.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 4, 2012)

It feels more like a Mini sequel to me, like it was intended to be a full sequel, but the game didn't sell well enough so they just decided to follow up on the cliffhanger of the main game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 6, 2012)

Got the game for cheap. I'm having fun and got surprised that I died a few times in demi god difficulty.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Deathgun (May 8, 2012)

Dat wakeup Ultra.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2012)

Episode 2 should just squash in Seth coming out of nowhere and beating Akuma easily, which then proceeds with a VERY VERY hard boss fight. It'd be nice to see the reactions from those who still have nightmares from facing Seth...


----------



## Deathgun (May 8, 2012)

Of course not, Oni would be the only worthy opponent to Asura.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 8, 2012)

It explained bow Evil Ryu got the hole in his chest.

Asura did it.

Maybe Oni will be explained by Akuma snapping at being beaten so easily he turns into Oni.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 9, 2012)

I haven't played it yet. Are the bosses easy as people said before the game was released?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I haven't played it yet. Are the bosses easy as people said before the game was released?



Well, there are moments you clear level in a flash. And sometime you just gonna die 5 times before you get shit done.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 10, 2012)

How many difficulty settings are there and what are they called?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 15, 2012)

Just easy, normal and hard, though using the mortal gauge makes the game harder.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Oh, this show is still on?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 15, 2012)

Lol, More like an Anime. If you don't like the game, don't come here and start trolling.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

An anime is a show.

Just sayin'.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 15, 2012)

Still, it's an awesome show that should be enjoyed by every anime fan that's an Action anime lover.

Also just saying.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> How many difficulty settings are there and what are they called?



The game isn't hard because it incorporates so much QTE in it. That's the problem with QTE it dumbs down the game and takes away all of the challenges you'd have if you had full control of your character.


----------



## Kishido (May 15, 2012)

Awesome anime...waiting for the next episode at youtube


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 15, 2012)

^^ not with the mortal gauge, it's easy.

You die with one hit using it on Hard mode.


----------



## Deathgun (May 15, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Just easy, normal and hard, though using the mortal gauge makes the game harder.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 16, 2012)

With a bit of God Hand/ Fist of the north Star at the very end.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

I heard this show is getting cancelled soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

The Asura Wrath cross over stuff reminds me of the silly mugen videos on youtube.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 16, 2012)

^ Heh, kinda.

^^ A series that has already ended can't be canceled, silly.


Seriously, don't like, don't post, simple as that.


----------

